# Inexpensive ($20) Bow Camera Set-up



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, the quality of the video on that is REALLY good for the price! I use a Mini DV cam to film my hunts and one of these would be a nice addition. I might just pick one up! thanks for the heads up:darkbeer:


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm surprised at the quality! What type of camera is that? What key words did you use on ebay to search for it? I may have to do that! How does it do when you shoot? Have you tried a shot at your target bag yet while recording? The possibilities could be endless! How about on a rifle??


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

That's pretty cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is worth giving a shot! And how long of videos can it take, more importantly how does it do on the shot? Does the shock cause it to turn off? 

If it doesn't I am buying one today. 

Thanks
Dustin


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Great thread!!...I would think you could put it on the bill of your cap too.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks for the heads up. awesome idea


----------



## AustinL911 (Aug 20, 2008)

Someone had the same exact idea as I did. I ordered one from www. themicrocamera. com the other day and it should arrive any day. My plan is to velcro it to my riser.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Just before season I was debating a decent video camera for hunting or a rangefinder. I decided that a device that might assist me in killing a deer was more valuable than one that might film a potential miss. LOL However the minimal size and the low cost of your concept has inspired me to reconsider. Thanks........many would have marketed this rather than sharing it with their fellow arrow slingers. Kudos to you! 8^)


----------



## gregbishere (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks for the idea, just grabbed a camera buy it now for $10.88 including shipping. Really impressed with the video quality for such a cheap camera.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't want to be pushy, but hurry and answer all the questions so I can get one on order. That is great. I never would have thought of that. My question after looking on ebay is: is one camera any better that another? And is there any place other than ebay to get one so I can get it today? Thanks


----------



## perimedik (Sep 24, 2010)

Bump - Good Idea.


----------



## Dick Cox (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Ordered one right now for 8.99. I already have a 16gb microchip so I should be good to go.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Dick Cox said:


> Nice!


Hey Dick, think that's what Sib is using. I think even I could operate that one.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

great post. thanks for sharing


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Whack/Stack said:


> Ordered one right now for 8.99. I already have a 16gb microchip so I should be good to go.


Where did you get it for 8.99 Thanks


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

what is the camera called exactly???? for $8-$10 im ordering one


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

never mind. just saw the link


----------



## archer0421 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank's, great idea... you are the man...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

tried to order it but this damn school computers suck. ordering as soon as i get home. maybe you can just add a mini limb saver to it to take out some shock.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

what is the keyword yall are using on ebay for the camera


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

My friend puts his on the bill of his hate. He practiced with it and got it positioned so the arrow flight and shot is in the center....just a thought. I have thought of picking one up as well.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

jace said:


> what is the keyword yall are using on ebay for the camera


Click on the ebay link right under his last pic.


----------



## kevl (Sep 1, 2009)

just ordered one. thanks for the tip


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great post and a really clear video for a $10 camera. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ArkansasMystic (Feb 11, 2009)

We carry a Swann RemoteCam where I work, and I've really considered it, but they are more expensive ($50). I had kinda dropped the idea, but looks like with this cheaper version I may go ahead and do this as well. Thanks for the info!

Edit: decided to forget waiting, just ordered mine for under $10!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Is there any sound? Just curious


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I just ordered one, found one on ebay for $15 that included a wall charger and is shipped from Ohio instead of China LOL. I hope to get some footage with it in November! I just had to get one considering the price, my video cam on a tree arm isnt practical in all situations. I plan on mounting it on my hat bill so I wont be messing with my cam arm while I am preparing for the shot.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

that is a cool idea!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

also ordered one. 
how good is the quality when you zoom in? i have always wanted a cam incase of a shot that i question to review it.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> I just ordered one, found one on ebay for $15 that included a wall charger and is shipped from Ohio instead of China LOL. I hope to get some footage with it in November! I just had to get one considering the price, my video cam on a tree arm isnt practical in all situations. I plan on mounting it on my hat bill so I wont be messing with my cam arm while I am preparing for the shot.


If you don't mind me asking, how can I find this one? All I could find on ebay was from Hong Cong and 2-4 wks delivery. Thanks

I think I found it: bhubert80 seller. Thanks anyway


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is the link to the Ohio dealer guys! These people are gonna wonder why there is a sudden spike in cam sales LOL!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Key-Chain-Spy-C...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a9ebcd5b


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

flinginairos said:


> Here is the link to the Ohio dealer guys! These people are gonna wonder why there is a sudden spike in cam sales LOL!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Key-Chain-Spy-C...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a9ebcd5b


FML i just ordered the china one. wish i saw this first.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

here is the cheapest one ive found. just ordered one, thanks for the info.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Car-Key-Ch...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adbd95519


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> Here is the link to the Ohio dealer guys! These people are gonna wonder why there is a sudden spike in cam sales LOL!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Key-Chain-Spy-C...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a9ebcd5b


That's who I just ordered mine from. Caught your post just in time. Thanks


----------



## Tacomaman (Jun 28, 2003)

The one from the China store is saying theirs is 1280X960 video,,,this should be a clearer video correct than the Ohio store is 720x480 ?


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Tacomaman said:


> The one from the China store is saying theirs is 1280X960 video,,,this should be a clearer video correct than the Ohio store is 720x480 ?


I seen that too, but then i read the info at the bottom and it says 640 X 480 Video and 1280 X 960 photos.


----------



## E5 DevilDog (Oct 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> I seen that too, but then i read the info at the bottom and it says 640 X 480 Video and 1280 X 960 photos.


Yeah, I think they throw that high number in there to get your attention. I think its funny that these have better video quality than most of the more expensive helmet cams that you can buy LOL


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

Please pardon my igorance, but what is a TF card? I know it's a memory card, but I've never heard of that style.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool - Thanks for sharing ... bump it up


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

WhitetailChaser said:


> Please pardon my igorance, but what is a TF card? I know it's a memory card, but I've never heard of that style.


Its a micro SD card.. they use to be called TransFlash cards (TF). You can buy them cheap on amazon.com


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

flinginairos said:


> Here is the link to the Ohio dealer guys! These people are gonna wonder why there is a sudden spike in cam sales LOL!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Key-Chain-Spy-C...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a9ebcd5b


Why is the Ohio one over 100$?


----------



## gregbishere (Aug 6, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> FML i just ordered the china one. wish i saw this first.


Ditto, FML 2


----------



## shwillbur7 (Jan 18, 2010)

thats cool


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> Why is the Ohio one over 100$?


LOL, I have no idea. It was $15.77 when I bought mine. Maybe everyone on AT was getting them so they raised the price LOL!


----------



## buckslayer1210 (Sep 20, 2010)

I contacted the seller....he may have edited the listing and fat fingered the price. Cause the current price is $115.77.......


----------



## buckslayer1210 (Sep 20, 2010)

Or just buy this. Looks to be the same exact thing from him:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Airplane-Helico...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item35a9f54953


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

He has the airplane onboard camera for 15.77 that looks exactly like the keypad one. I read them both and they look to be the samething from what I can tell, but there has got to be a difference.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

The price on the Ohio link is $116. The price from China off ebay is $20.
?????????


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

I wish he would answer these questions cause I'm real excited bout this. Hmmmmm how could I get about 15 camers angles????


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

My best guess is that its a typo. I think several guys have contacted them about it. Anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

I just ordered one from Buckslayers link and it was $20.76 with shipping and says it will be shipped from Ohio.


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

flinginairos said:


> My best guess is that its a typo. I think several guys have contacted them about it. Anyone hear anything yet?


 I think it is a typo as well. If you look at his feedback and read the feedback left by others that have bought them in the past they paid 15.77 for them.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

Got mine for 15.77. Glad I did before the price went up!


----------



## tiger95 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's another seller based in Ohio. He has several auctions going on, all for $16.88. Just ordered two myself.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330484557210&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

This would be great for duck hunts also


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

tiger95 said:


> Here's another seller based in Ohio. He has several auctions going on, all for $16.88. Just ordered two myself.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330484557210&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123


Just bought one from here too...still a few left


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is the link again for e-Bay. The model I have is the 808.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...key+fob+mini+camera&_sacat=See-All-Categories

I'm glad to see so much interest in this. I was sitting in the woods one day when I thought of this so I came home and set it up. The video quality on photobucket isn't nearly as good as it is once you download it to your computer from the camera. You are all going to be very satisfied with the quality, especially since you're only in it for about $20! The camera should come with a USB cord that both transfers the video and charges the internal battery. * I also forgot to tell you that not only does it shoot video, but it also shoots still pictures too! * There is no way to aim it other than pointing it, but it takes decent pictures as well.

To answer a couple of questions, I have had no problem with the quality at the shot. The velcro actually seems to absorb quite a bit of the shock once you release the arrow. You cannot zoom in with this camera. It is set for one distance and that's it; however, you will be pretty happy with the range. Someone also asked about sound, yes, it does have sound as well. 

Once you get the camera you are going to have to create a .txt file and name it TAG. In the file you will need to write the following, but write the date and time that you want to have on the camera, not what I am using as an example here. Make sure you do it as I show you here or it won't register properly on the camera. Once you create the .txt file and save it, you simply drag it over the camera file and drop it. Once you use the camera it should automatically write the date and time onto it's internal drive.

Example:

*[date]
2010/10/02
12:39:00*

Now, save that as TAG onto your desktop and then drag and drop onto the camera. That's it.


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

sweet idea!i am ordering one to try it out! any draw backs to this little thing? battery life? etc...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

wonder how it will handle the blast from a 12ga with 3 1/2" turkey load. be fun to get some turkey shots on film.


----------



## mikemkd (May 21, 2010)

Is it compatible w/ the micro *sdhc* , or just the micro *sd*?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I am gonna use mine for paintball games as well! At least I wont be out much if it gets trashed:darkbeer:


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E4UIP8whH0&feature=related

look how clear it is!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

nice!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Great thread.
There's one in the form factor of a lighter... that may make it a little easier to point because it's longer - or to connect onto your stabilizer?? 
Looks to have a slightly better resolution too (1280x960), shipped from the US for about $14.
For the life of me, I can't figure out where the controls and on/off are 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Newest-Lighter-Spy-Camera-Spy-Cam-Camcorder-USB-Mini-DV-/120595754173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c14112cbd


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

the link to the fella in Ohio, the camera is not 115!!! LOL he must of felt the buzz! great Thread! Thank you.


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

buckslayer1210 said:


> Or just buy this. Looks to be the same exact thing from him:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Airplane-Helico...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item35a9f54953


I bought one of those for $15.77, but he just raised the price to $115.77. I sent him a question on the first link where he raised the price. Here's his response. 

Sorry about the price increase. I have just run into a supply issue on these that I'm trying to get worked out. I just found out that the entire last shipment of these is dead so I'm seeing about getting them replaced or at least another shipment in ASAP. I don't know if the software was never loaded on them or what. Please keep a watch out and I'll get the price back to normal ASAP.

I'm not feeling too confident about my purchase. The way he raised the price and the price he chose seems suspicious. Good thing is was inexpensive and I used Paypal.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Sooner Archer said:


> I bought one of those for $15.77, but he just raised the price to $115.77. I sent him a question on the first link where he raised the price. Here's his response.
> 
> Sorry about the price increase. I have just run into a supply issue on these that I'm trying to get worked out. I just found out that the entire last shipment of these is dead so I'm seeing about getting them replaced or at least another shipment in ASAP. I don't know if the software was never loaded on them or what. Please keep a watch out and I'll get the price back to normal ASAP.
> 
> I'm not feeling too confident about my purchase. The way he raised the price and the price he chose seems suspicious. Good thing is was inexpensive and I used Paypal.


Same thing just happened to me....I clicked the link form my paypal order and I seen he raised his price but it says on the ebay link that I bought it fot $15.77....I just sent him a question about it and I'm waiting for his response


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

I got a response

*Sorry about the price increase. I have just run into a supply issue on these that I'm trying to get worked out. I just found out that the entire last shipment of these is dead so I'm seeing about getting them replaced or atleast another shipment in ASAP. I don't know if the software was never loaded on them or what. I have a few of these left from a previous batch to fullfill current orders but wanted to put a hold on all new orders so I raised the price for now. Please keep a watch out and I'll get the price back to normal ASAP.

Thanks,
Blaine*
- bhubert80

I think everyone on here was buying them up and he was thinking....uh oh I better raise the price while they are hot!!!!


----------



## Hawkfan67 (Mar 11, 2008)

I just purchased one on ebay for $1.46. I did not look that it was from China. Bummer rut will be here before it arrives. I will have to look for another one and have extras.


----------



## Hawkfan67 (Mar 11, 2008)

I went a purchased another one from the USA for $16.88. Just beware that its not from China.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330486173227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

i just bought this one 

sweet idea!


----------



## ArkansasMystic (Feb 11, 2009)

This is the one I found, should do the same job and it's a US seller. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

I just ordered one of these, $9.98 with shipping from a US shipper so it should be here in a week or so.

Lots of youtube videos of these in cars, on model planes, etc. Would like to see one of you guys that gets one first or the OP post one on a bow actually shooting an arrow. Don't care if it's a target or a deer, just want to see how well you can see the shot.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

ArkansasMystic said:


> This is the one I found, should do the same job and it's a US seller.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


That's the one I bought.


----------



## BowFlyGSP (Dec 1, 2006)

Just ordered two. One for the hat and one for the bow.
Might try one on the shotgun for pheasant opener next weekend too.

Big thanks to *JakeInMa* for posting this.
I think this is what archerytalk is supposed to be about. :thumbs_up


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

gonna have to get a couple of these ttt


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

One on order! Nice. Let's see how they work.


----------



## mwitty111 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm in... two keychain types and one of the cigarette lighter versions... which I'm thinking may be a better fit on a stabilizer. We'll see.


-Witty


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the positive replies folks. I'm glad that so many of you are trying this. The best thing about it is that it is CHEAP! With all of the negative threads/posts, I'm glad that i could pass on something positive.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm going to check this little baby out!


----------



## NJarcher (Sep 8, 2004)

Very Cool:thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome idea!


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good idea thanks.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Jan 9, 2007)

Very cool idea! Does anyone have video of one on a bow yet?


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

ordered two of these. Only question is the battery life, how long does it usually last on a full charge. By the way thanks for the heads up on them.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

ArkansasMystic said:


> This is the one I found, should do the same job and it's a US seller.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Just bought 2 of them from here for a total of 17.08. Can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome thread! My advice, buy soon!!! Similar thread for similar items IKAMS on a different forum and they were cool and cheap just like these! Started out 15 dollars and everyone was hooked, well the seller sure aint stupid and by the end of the week they were 35!
Again awesome thread!


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

do they all have 30 frames per second? as far as i can tell only the ones from china do?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Spy-Key-Chain-C...-/150440989279?pt=UK_CCTV&hash=item2306fb525f


----------



## whackadeer (Mar 28, 2010)

I have not found one on ebay that is in the US


----------



## Scission913 (Oct 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> ordered two of these. Only question is the battery life, how long does it usually last on a full charge. By the way thanks for the heads up on them.


I can't recall how long the charge lasts, but they have an auto shut-off so you can't leave it on accidentally. Once you're ready to shoot video you turn it on with one button and to activate the video, you hold down the second button. The yellow light flashes then goes out as you are taping. To stop the taping you hit the video button again and to turn it off, you hit the on/off button or wait until it turns off automatically. Two of the buttons are "dummies".


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

10ptkicker said:


> do they all have 30 frames per second? as far as i can tell only the ones from china do?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Spy-Key-Chain-C...-/150440989279?pt=UK_CCTV&hash=item2306fb525f


As far as I know, yes, but believe me, the quality, even at only 30 fps is awesome. The video loses some of it's quality when you upload to youtube or photobucket, but the original on your computer will be great. You can even copy them to CDs.


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

i just wanted to make sure i got one that was 30 fps


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

JakeInMa said:


> I can't recall how long the charge lasts, but they have an auto shut-off so you can't leave it on accidentally. Once you're ready to shoot video you turn it on with one button and to activate the video, you hold down the second button. The yellow light flashes then goes out as you are taping. To stop the taping you hit the video button again and to turn it off, you hit the on/off button or wait until it turns off automatically. Two of the buttons are "dummies".


Two dummy buttons? They must have made those for me.:teeth:


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

USA seller 9.99/free shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-30FPS-SPY-H...802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3361e53e8a


----------



## HNTIN4LIFE (Aug 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## BigJoeWV (Sep 29, 2008)

What the heck, I'm going to give it a try. I had some ebay bucks, so it only cost me $6 - and from a dealer in NY.


----------



## Atwater27 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ordered one from china. Just under $8. I have been using a small camcorder attched to my stabilizer this year but have not been able to get a shot to see how it works. This will be great because of how small it is.


----------



## Dirtdog (Jan 10, 2010)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> USA seller 9.99/free shipping
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-30FPS-SPY-H...802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3361e53e8a


I just got this one! Can't wait to play around with it


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

How long does the video record for?


----------



## eolson8798 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bump for being pretty cool.


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

tbirds00 said:


> How long does the video record for?


I read that they have a runtime of approx. 2 hours before they need to be recharged. 

I was wondering how many minutes of video can be recorded on a 2gb, 4gb or 8gb before they are full?


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyone know where else you can get the micro Sd cards. The walmart near me is out of them and I want to get 2 for the weekend.


----------



## Woodshop (Jul 13, 2009)

2 on the way...................great idea


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> Anyone know where else you can get the micro Sd cards. The walmart near me is out of them and I want to get 2 for the weekend.


I bought 2 at Radio Shack yesterday.


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

I just bought this Micro SD card on eBay and it comes with an adapter for the larger SD card.

http://tinyurl.com/2fwqdxy


----------



## tiger95 (Jul 31, 2009)

When buying microSD cards be careful not to get the HC (high capacity) ones. Not sure if the camera will support them or not.


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Great Idea !!! I ordered one to try it out. :darkbeer:


----------



## napd251 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I'm getting one ASAP.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

awesome....... anyone know if there is a motion sensor on these by chance?


----------



## doestobber (Sep 5, 2010)

just ordered the cigarette lighter one


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

tiger95 said:


> When buying microSD cards be careful not to get the HC (high capacity) ones. Not sure if the camera will support them or not.


Anyone know what the largest card you can successfully use is? How much video will fit on 2 GB?

Also, I'm assuming the microSDHC cards are the ones we should avoid, correct?


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm going to wait and see how you guys like them


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

i just ordered one. i already have a 4g HC. so i will see if it will work when i get mine in.


----------



## psu08 (Feb 22, 2007)

Just ordered one. Hope to have it for next weekends hunt.


----------



## vendetta (Sep 24, 2010)

Just ordered two of these. There are two sellers in the USA, listed in previous posts, for under $10. Also, as someone else mentioned microsd to sd coverters do exist (I actually got one with my phone, with a large SD card, that I never use... yay for me), but what he posted allows you to make a "micro sd" card into a "SD" card. You don't want that, it lets you put a little card into a big slot. You want one that lets you put a big card into a little slot. Even with that, it's probably just cheaper to buy a bit bigger microSD card. 

It also appears that it's charge by your PC via USB. I want to point out that if where you hunt, you don't have access to a CPU, you can get an adapter USB to AC (See link below)
To make this a one stop shop post, here are links previously posted by others, and a couple by me.

Camera:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-30FPS-SPY-H...802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3361e53e8a
or
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Micro SD card: I wouldn't buy just any card, I'd get a good one. 4GB, should hold more than your battery can give, if you don't plan to change or erase your cards often, you probably need 8 or 16GB. Avg DVD is 4.75ishGB, and this is nowhere near that quality, so 4gb should be very safe.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/SanDisk...932.p?id=1183160151026&skuId=8439932&st=micro sd&contract_desc=null

USB to Wall Charger

http://www.amazon.com/Cell-Phone-PDA-Travelers-Adapter/dp/B0013T2T6U


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

tbirds00 said:


> How long does the video record for?


If I'm not mistaken, it all depends on the size of the mini-SD card that you install.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

cujrh10 said:


> awesome....... anyone know if there is a motion sensor on these by chance?


Now that is funny! No, no motion detector...LOL


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

vendetta said:


> Just ordered two of these. There are two sellers in the USA, listed in previous posts, for under $10. Also, as someone else mentioned microsd to sd coverters do exist (I actually got one with my phone, with a large SD card, that I never use... yay for me), but what he posted allows you to make a "micro sd" card into a "SD" card. You don't want that, it lets you put a little card into a big slot. You want one that lets you put a big card into a little slot. Even with that, it's probably just cheaper to buy a bit bigger microSD card.
> 
> It also appears that it's charge by your PC via USB. I want to point out that if where you hunt, you don't have access to a CPU, you can get an adapter USB to AC (See link below)
> To make this a one stop shop post, here are links previously posted by others, and a couple by me.
> ...


you can also get a usb charger port for you cig lighter in your car. find em at walmart


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

JakeInMa said:


> Now that is funny! No, no motion detector...LOL


hehe, wheres your mind buddy?  :darkbeer:


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

i just ordered 2 of them. 9.99 with free shipping! going to keep the better one(hopefully they are equal) and give one to my buddy if he wants it  he has been looking for a camera to record his hunts for awhile now, hopefully this will suffice!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

vendetta said:


> You don't want that, it lets you put a little card into a big slot. *You want one that lets you put a big card into a little slot.* Even with that, it's probably just cheaper to buy a bit bigger microSD card.


Uhhh, I'm not sure they have an adapter that allows you to put a big card in a little slot. 

Might check with Ron Jeremy. :zip::wink:


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

On a serious note, I am curious as to how much video you can fit onto different card sizes. Also wondering how large a card these will accept, I know some cheaper electronics don't handle the high capacity cards. I ordered just a 2gb card to be safe.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> On a serious note, I am curious as to how much video you can fit onto different card sizes. Also wondering how large a card these will accept, I know some cheaper electronics don't handle the high capacity cards. I ordered just a 2gb card to be safe.


I thought that I read they will take up to an 8gb card, but I could be wrong. With 2 your safe for sure.


----------



## jarrodj04 (Jul 30, 2010)

i just bought one and im going to say that i would go with a 2,4,8 gb and no bigger but thats me... I have an extra 8 gb and an 2 gb laying around so im covered... but on a 2 gb card you should get as much as the batter will last guessing 2-2.5 hours and then just multiply that when u go up so 4-5 hours on 4 gb and so on... thats just a guess and not definate you can do a google search if youd like of how much video will 2,4,8 gb card depding on the one you chose hold of 720X480 video


----------



## vendetta (Sep 24, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Uhhh, I'm not sure they have an adapter that allows you to put a big card in a little slot.
> 
> Might check with Ron Jeremy. :zip::wink:


They do have that adapter, I have one, but on the other hand, a call to your local adult novelty store will provide you with "step up" materials to get things started....


----------



## vendetta (Sep 24, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Uhhh, I'm not sure they have an adapter that allows you to put a big card in a little slot.


http://www.ably.com.tw/pdt/viewpdt.asp?absp=3&cat=OTHERS

Like I said, probably cheaper just to get a bigger microsd. I said they have them, not that they're widely distributed, or inexpensive.


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

anyone have a link to the cigarette lighter one?


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

What I read on the camera sight, the camera will take UP TO 4G. A 2G card will hold up to 50 minutes of video so, a 4G will hold up to 100 minutes of video.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

JakeIn MA...Thanks again for all the info. I have ordered one but I will bother you with one more question. You said in a earlier post that the unit will automatically shut off after a period of time...my question is how long will it record before shutting down. I would hope at least 15-20 minutes as sometimes it takes a while from when you spot a deer until it works it way into range.

Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

vendetta said:


> USB to Wall Charger
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cell-Phone-PDA-Travelers-Adapter/dp/B0013T2T6U


 Monoprice is the place to get these types of things...

LINK


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

What a great idea..., very creative going to order a few ourselves. Thanks for sharing.:angel4:


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sweet!Im going to order a couple.I wonder how well they do in low light though?
Whoever gets theirs first post some video here with it on your bow shooting and video of it around dusk/low light.


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

cool idea looks pretty good nice work


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just ordered mine, thanks for the idea


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

I use a regular video camera while filming my hunts, but this might be cool for another angle. Very good post by the way!


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just ordered mine. Thanks for the advice! great idea!


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 14, 2004)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/310236876186?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

here is a link I just ordered from.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I had to jump on board and get one too.. great Idea


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Still waiting for someone to post a vid from one mounted to a bow stabilizer. I'd like to see how bad the shock/recoil is. Prolly not to bad i'm guessing with a velcro mount. The airplane vid was simply awesome.


----------



## swampking (Nov 25, 2007)

Yall be careful, i bought one of these last year and it was gave my computer serious viruses and trojans. Had to do a complete windows install.


----------



## jkm85c7 (Jul 8, 2010)

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

swampking said:


> Yall be careful, i bought one of these last year and it was gave my computer serious viruses and trojans. Had to do a complete windows install.


where did u buy it from?


----------



## KentuckyDave (Sep 14, 2010)

Just ordered one. Can't wait to try this out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

swampking said:


> Yall be careful, i bought one of these last year and it was gave my computer serious viruses and trojans. Had to do a complete windows install.


You've heard of running virus and malware software right? :wink:


----------



## chiken (Sep 3, 2004)

I am on board. Hope it works


----------



## joshhutto (Jan 26, 2010)

sixgunluv said:


> Still waiting for someone to post a vid from one mounted to a bow stabilizer. I'd like to see how bad the shock/recoil is. Prolly not to bad i'm guessing with a velcro mount. The airplane vid was simply awesome.


I'm with this guy, please Jake or anyone else who has one can you post a vid of you shooting the bow, would like to see how a shot "frames" out.


----------



## namari (May 7, 2009)

Very cool. Hope it works :tongue:


----------



## ukfanryan81 (Jan 3, 2010)

cool idea


----------



## Marklegcs (Aug 8, 2010)

Ive been playing with this for awhile. socket extension with two bolts welded on the ends

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Jake this is a great idea and thanks for sharing. 
My 2 concerns after reading this thread as well as the ads for the key chain camera is the ease of turning the camera on and off and the shock from shooting the bow. 

The camera I ended up buying cost more but does include a 4GB card as well as an AC and USB charger. 
You can also clip this camera to your collar or hat, where you will more than likely to keep filming the animal after the shot to verify where the animal was last seen. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sports-Mini-DV-...571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f041baa43


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Great for 10 dollar camera.


----------



## kris81 (Jul 15, 2008)

great idea! I gotta get one.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

John316 said:


> JakeIn MA...Thanks again for all the info. I have ordered one but I will bother you with one more question. You said in a earlier post that the unit will automatically shut off after a period of time...my question is how long will it record before shutting down. I would hope at least 15-20 minutes as sometimes it takes a while from when you spot a deer until it works it way into range.
> 
> Thanks again for all your input.


My experience shows that it will continue to record until either the battery is dead or the memory is full. The auto shutoff is only when the camera is on, but you have not activated the video. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

swampking said:


> Yall be careful, i bought one of these last year and it was gave my computer serious viruses and trojans. Had to do a complete windows install.


*I have been using this camera for work and play and for the past 8 months and have had no issue with viruses.*


----------



## dmc12 (Jan 17, 2008)

Just ordered one and I'm pretty excited to try it out. Thanks Jake!


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Sideways said:


> Jake this is a great idea and thanks for sharing.
> My 2 concerns after reading this thread as well as the ads for the key chain camera is the ease of turning the camera on and off and the shock from shooting the bow.
> 
> The camera I ended up buying cost more but does include a 4GB card as well as an AC and USB charger.
> ...


Turning the camera on/off is as simple as pushing a button when you see a deer coming in. It's as simple as pushing another button to activate the video. I did do a video of me shooting the bow with the camera, I just haven't had the time to upload it just yet. I assure you, the shock is very minimal.


----------



## ArkansasMystic (Feb 11, 2009)

Sideways said:


> Jake this is a great idea and thanks for sharing.
> My 2 concerns after reading this thread as well as the ads for the key chain camera is the ease of turning the camera on and off and the shock from shooting the bow.
> 
> The camera I ended up buying cost more but does include a 4GB card as well as an AC and USB charger.
> ...


I actually tried this one a few weekends ago, didn't really work out well. It's very hard to tell just exactly what was going to be in the picture (I had it clipped to my hat). I never could quite get it to work like I wanted, and the record button was fairly difficult to blindly press so I chose not to use it. I think this key fob will work much better.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

JakeInMa said:


> My experience shows that it will continue to record until either the battery is dead or the memory is full. The auto shutoff is only when the camera is on, but you have not activated the video.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Sure does!!...Thanks


----------



## quackshack (Nov 7, 2009)

i think the nation's spy camera sales just went up! thanks for sharing probably gonna order one in the near future! TTT


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, here is the video everyone is waiting for. I shot a 155 lb. 4 pointer this a.m. and got it on the camera. Unfortunately the quality diminishes when you upload it to the net. I'm working on trying to slow the shot down at the moment of truth because you can actually see the arrow in the shoulder when you freeze it at 1.41 into the video (at the shot).

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1340241


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

mine should be here in a bit. said it shipped a few days ago but its coming from china so might be next week.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

want to see how much it move on shot with my bow. i use a heavy heavy stabilizer so i dont think it should kick so much.

saw your other vid. congrates the the buck. hope i can down one tomarrow.


----------



## 4nwtf (May 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

just order 5 for me and my friends


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

anyone have extra one ready too go...pm,,,,,,,me,,,have some good trade items


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ordered mine Thursday, can't wait to give it a try. Nice video you posted, thanks for the ideas and input!:thumbs_up


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

BowmanPa said:


> Just bought 2 of them from here for a total of 17.08. Can't wait to give them a try.


Watch this place. I got mine today in the mail and I had to pay an extra 1.25 due for shipping. I don't know why because I paid and the end for buy it now. Just wanted to give you all a heads up.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Now that a lot of people have used them, which one should I get?


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

I ordered two and will see how they work when they arrive.

Curious, how far away are those turkeys in the first video?


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

How do you charge the battery?


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

KickerPoint79 said:


> I use a regular video camera while filming my hunts, but this might be cool for another angle. Very good post by the way!


I ordered one for just that reason too. Hoping to get it soon since it is coming all the way from China.


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

car said:


> How do you charge the battery?


USB to your computer, like an Ipod.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

oh ok. Thanks


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Cthuntfish said:


> I ordered two and will see how they work when they arrive.
> 
> Curious, how far away are those turkeys in the first video?


50 yards give or take.


----------



## tiger95 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great video. Got my two cams in the mail today. Planning on using one in the morning.

How long does it take to charge the battery?


----------



## Va. Bowhunt (Sep 24, 2009)

I gotta have one of these


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

tiger95 said:


> Great video. Got my two cams in the mail today. Planning on using one in the morning.
> 
> How long does it take to charge the battery?


If my memory serves me correctly, it only takes a few hours to charge. Let us know how the hunt goes and if you are successful and get it on video, you know we want to see it!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I havent got mine yet:sad: I am hoping to get it soon so I can put it to use!:wink:


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

I got notice that mine is on the way.....


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

ArkansasMystic said:


> I actually tried this one a few weekends ago, didn't really work out well. It's very hard to tell just exactly what was going to be in the picture (I had it clipped to my hat). I never could quite get it to work like I wanted, and the record button was fairly difficult to blindly press so I chose not to use it. I think this key fob will work much better.


That's not good to hear! 
The camera I bought has already shipped and should be here on Tuesday or Wed. If I can't make it work, it's going back!


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

I ordered one with 1280x960 video and comes with memory card. http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-4GB-Spy-Ca...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ac400a4


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

kentwood1 said:


> I ordered one with 1280x960 video and comes with memory card. http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-4GB-Spy-Ca...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ac400a4


Just ordered the same one. Really, for improved video and including a 4gb card, thats not too bad. I can use it for work too. You have to be weary about ordering anything online, but I don't think just because its from China it should make anymore of a difference. A little longer to arrive maybe, but I've ordered things from 100 miles away that took just as long...


----------



## Blubill (Dec 13, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> Here is the link to the Ohio dealer guys! These people are gonna wonder why there is a sudden spike in cam sales LOL!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Key-Chain-Spy-C...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a9ebcd5b[/QUOTe
> 
> I AM Apparently NOT Ebay literate! Went to the link you posted and it says it is $115! What am I doing wrong? HELP ME, I want one!


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Blubill said:


> flinginairos said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the link to the Ohio dealer guys! These people are gonna wonder why there is a sudden spike in cam sales LOL!!
> ...


----------



## Blubill (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks, to quote Will Smith in "Independence Day" I GOTTA GET ME ONE OF THESE!!!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Ordered mine last night


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

BowmanPa said:


> Watch this place. I got mine today in the mail and I had to pay an extra 1.25 due for shipping. I don't know why because I paid and the end for buy it now. Just wanted to give you all a heads up.


I just got any email from them and they are refunding me the diffrence in the shipping cost. I know it was only $1.25 but when you buy something and you pay what they want you shuold not be charged extra from the Post Office due to the seller's mistake.

Also how do you right a file for this camera and does the SD card have to be in?


----------



## redsman (Sep 11, 2010)

I wonder if you can take the card and put it in a phone and view it?


----------



## tiger95 (Jul 31, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> Also how do you right a file for this camera and does the SD card have to be in?


Just create a file called tag.txt with the following contents (w/ correct date and time of course):

*[date] 
2010/10/25 
06:10:00* 

Copy it to your microSD card, the camera will read the file and put time stamp on video. I have to take my card out of the camera and use the adapter to read the card on my computer.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

tiger95 said:


> Just create a file called tag.txt with the following contents (w/ correct date and time of course):
> 
> *[date]
> 2010/10/25
> ...


Do you have to do that, or can you leave it out and it will keep the time stamp off?


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

I just received an email from the seller "a kindly reminder to charge the camera for 2-3 hours before using" and it has been shipped:smile:


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

i got my camera, and cant figure out how to work it 

I went and got a micro SDHC card and installed the card into the camera. pushed the on/off button, then the record button. I thought it was recording then i tried to hook it up to the computer and it says "please insert disc into drive e"

What did i do wrong?


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Tiger95,
So you are saying to write it tag [date] 10/25/2010 1:05pm.txt

I am not computer smart when it comes to this stuff.

Let me know if I am wrong.



tiger95 said:


> Just create a file called tag.txt with the following contents (w/ correct date and time of course):
> 
> *[date]
> 2010/10/25
> ...


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I received a notice that mine was shipped today.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine has shipped to. I cant wait to use this thing!!!!


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

okieshooter777 said:


> i got my camera, and cant figure out how to work it
> 
> I went and got a micro SDHC card and installed the card into the camera. pushed the on/off button, then the record button. I thought it was recording then i tried to hook it up to the computer and it says "please insert disc into drive e"
> 
> What did i do wrong?




crap! i bought the SDHC card and either the camera does not work, or they do not support this type of card!


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

okieshooter777 said:


> i got my camera, and cant figure out how to work it
> 
> I went and got a micro SDHC card and installed the card into the camera. pushed the on/off button, then the record button. I thought it was recording then i tried to hook it up to the computer and it says "please insert disc into drive e"
> 
> What did i do wrong?


First did you charge it up and I also think someone said the SDHC card would not work in them. 
I also think you need to write a .txt file. 
I am trying to figure that part out because I don't think the computer will read the card if there is not .txt file.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

maybe that is my problem. not sure how to create a .txt file


----------



## jcode (Jan 28, 2007)

:thumbs_up:cheers:


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> First did you charge it up and I also think someone said the SDHC card would not work in them.
> I also think you need to write a .txt file.
> I am trying to figure that part out because I don't think the computer will read the card if there is not .txt file.


have you tried to use yours? Just wondering if the card is the problem or if the .txt is needed, or is this just to get the time stamp on the video?


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

ok i feel like an idiot! The card was in upside down...lol 

It works now. It will play the sdhc cards! I bought a 4gb and it works fine.

I will upload a sample video later.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

okieshooter777 said:


> ok i feel like an idiot! The card was in upside down...lol
> 
> It works now. It will play the sdhc cards! I bought a 4gb and it works fine.
> 
> I will upload a sample video later.


If you don't put the txt file in it did it leave the time stamp off?


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

no there is a time stamp. just shows the wrong time.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

i just got one of mine today, i have to say ITS FREAKIN IMPRESSIVE, for the price and size this thing is awesome. Its very Clear, im just surprised due to how small and cheap it is. Heck i may order more


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

okieshooter777 said:


> no there is a time stamp. just shows the wrong time.


ok thanks looks like I will take the time to format the card then.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool....funny, I have that exact stabilizer, but peeled the Hoyt logo off since I put it on my Mathews. I didn't want the stab and the bow to fight over who actually killed the deer.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> I just got any email from them and they are refunding me the diffrence in the shipping cost. I know it was only $1.25 but when you buy something and you pay what they want you shuold not be charged extra from the Post Office due to the seller's mistake.
> 
> Also how do you right a file for this camera and does the SD card have to be in?


I don't know what you mean by "right a file". Do you mean "write a file" for the date/time stamp? If so, I'll try to get a video up over the next couple of days showing how to do it. The instructions that come with the camera aren't too easy to understand.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

redsman said:


> I wonder if you can take the card and put it in a phone and view it?


That's a great question!


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> Tiger95,
> So you are saying to write it tag [date] 10/25/2010 1:05pm.txt
> 
> I am not computer smart when it comes to this stuff.
> ...


The date and time has to be in 24 hour clock. Ex:

[date]
2010/10/02
06:39:00


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> If you don't put the txt file in it did it leave the time stamp off?


No, it will have the date/time stamp that was on the camera from the factory.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> i just got one of mine today, i have to say ITS FREAKIN IMPRESSIVE, for the price and size this thing is awesome. Its very Clear, im just surprised due to how small and cheap it is. Heck i may order more


I wasn't kidding when I stated how good the quality was for such a cheap camera. You can also take still pictures by just tapping the front button.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

i am trying to figure it out. i guess you just hold the camera button for a second or 2 to get it to video. otherwise just taping the button it will take pictures?


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

okieshooter777 said:


> i am trying to figure it out. i guess you just hold the camera button for a second or 2 to get it to video. otherwise just taping the button it will take pictures?


That is correct. If you hold it down, the light will flash several times and go off. That indicates that you are taping in video mode. If you just push it once, the light goes off and back on in about a second, indicating a photo was just taken.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

sweet, just tried it out and the video looks great!! thanks for the idea!!


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

OK...got mine today and went to wally world and bought a 2gb micro sd card...plugged all in and nothing...no lights flashing...the computer didnt acknowledge that it was plugged in nothing. Am I doing something wrong or is it defective?


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

having trouble with my 2 lol


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

First of all you need to plug it into your PC and charge it. i charged mine all night, not sure it was necessary. 

PM me if you have questions and i might be able to help.


----------



## bostoned (May 4, 2006)

speedgoat said:


> http://compare.ebay.com/like/310236876186?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
> 
> here is a link I just ordered from.


Just ordered one of these from here. I have been following this thread and just couldn't pass this up. I saw one of the videos and it was pretty good.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

okieshooter777 said:


> First of all you need to plug it into your PC and charge it. i charged mine all night, not sure it was necessary.
> 
> PM me if you have questions and i might be able to help.


Ok I'll plug it in and leave it tonight....should my PC acknowledge it being plugged in? I am going by what my digital camera does when its plugged in.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

i am not sure if mine recognized it when it was dead. once it is charged mine recognized it.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

okieshooter777 said:


> i am not sure if mine recognized it when it was dead. once it is charged mine recognized it.


Ok...I'll let it charge up over night and see what happens.

Thanks for your help


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

OK, now that a few of you guys have gotten cameras stick them on your bow and go outside and shoot a few arrows at 20 and 30 yards and post some youtube video for us will ya??


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

okieshooter777 said:


> It will play the sdhc cards! I bought a 4gb and it works fine.


So it doesn't use the Micro SD cards but just a plain SD card?


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Kyarcher2 said:


> So it doesn't use the Micro SD cards but just a plain SD card?


It will work with Micro SDHC cards.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I was about one page into this thread before I looked them up & decided to buy one. I hope this works well. I never really considered trying to record any hunt before now. @least this will make it interesting to show friends & family.

Here's where I bought mine: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ruttin BUX said:


> It will work with Micro SDHC cards.


Correct. I will post a utube vid after while.


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

Finger_Flinger said:


> I was about one page into this thread before I looked them up & decided to buy one. I hope this works well. I never really considered trying to record any hunt before now. @least this will make it interesting to show friends & family.
> 
> Here's where I bought mine:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Is this guy in the United States?


----------



## tiger95 (Jul 31, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> Tiger95,
> So you are saying to write it tag [date] 10/25/2010 1:05pm.txt
> 
> I am not computer smart when it comes to this stuff.
> ...


The simplest way to do it is to...
1. Right Click on your desktop --> New --> Text Document (icon should appear on your desktop)

2. Name it tag.txt. Double click the new icon to open.

2. Type in (with current date and time of course)...
*[date]
10/25/2010 
18:05:00*

3. Click File --> Save

4. Right click on the tag.txt icon on your desktop and click Send To --> Removable Disk. The removable Disk should have a drive letter beside it like (F This is your microSD card.

5. Once this file is saved to your microSD card and inserted into the camera, the cam will time and date stamp the videos you take with it.

Hope this makes sense. My camera has been working great, just haven't had anything to post on here yet.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

okieshooter777 said:


> have you tried to use yours? Just wondering if the card is the problem or if the .txt is needed, or is this just to get the time stamp on the video?


I got mine working once I wrote the .txt command



Kyarcher2 said:


> Is this guy in the United States?


They are from Ohio. I bought mine on 10/20 and had them on 10/23 so yes they are in the USA. They also refunded me $1 something for extra shipping cost the usps said was not paid. I will recommend them to anyone.


----------



## jimmy4218 (Oct 10, 2008)

Great info- thanks!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Kyarcher2 said:


> Is this guy in the United States?


I want to buy one but most ppl selling them are from China, Hong Kong etc etc. Can someone post a reputable person that you purchased one from? Thanks and looking forward to getting one of these.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

How is wrote the command was in notepad and went like this: TAG [date] 2010/10/25 15:33:00 (notepad added the.txt) I also have video but not from shooting my bow, I'll post it once I get it uploaded to Youtube.com.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Recieved my camera today (ordered it Thursday) and am currently charging it. 
Once charged I will do a couple of test videos as well. 


Heres a you tube video on how to create the .TXT file so you can change the time and date on these cameras. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btsGnLqHnLs&feature=related


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

redsman said:


> I wonder if you can take the card and put it in a phone and view it?


The answer to your question is yes. I tried it today.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

John316 said:


> OK...got mine today and went to wally world and bought a 2gb micro sd card...plugged all in and nothing...no lights flashing...the computer didnt acknowledge that it was plugged in nothing. Am I doing something wrong or is it defective?


Check to see if you have the card in correctly. Mine goes in with the contacts facing up.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> OK, now that a few of you guys have gotten cameras stick them on your bow and go outside and shoot a few arrows at 20 and 30 yards and post some youtube video for us will ya??


Look for my post where I shot a 4 pointer and got it on video. Actually, here is a couple of links:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1340241

and

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1341085&p=1059116505#post1059116505


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

tiger95 said:


> The simplest way to do it is to...
> 1. Right Click on your desktop --> New --> Text Document (icon should appear on your desktop)
> 
> 2. Name it tag.txt. Double click the new icon to open.
> ...


You explained it better than I could.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

im still trying to fiigure out the best place to mount it. My stablizer is an axion and and has too many holes to attach the velcro, maybe i will just stick on my sight. Any suggestions, bow is a mathews Z7


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

BowmanPa said:


> I got mine working once I wrote the .txt command
> 
> 
> 
> They are from Ohio. I bought mine on 10/20 and had them on 10/23 so yes they are in the USA. They also refunded me $1 something for extra shipping cost the usps said was not paid. I will recommend them to anyone.



Correction: they are from New York not Ohio.


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you need a micro sd card to record or can you record directly to the device and plug it in to the computer using and the usb cable and view the video that way?


----------



## cardiac5 (Sep 24, 2009)

tiger95 said:


> The simplest way to do it is to...
> 1. Right Click on your desktop --> New --> Text Document (icon should appear on your desktop)
> 
> 2. Name it tag.txt. Double click the new icon to open.
> ...


i have a 4 and 8gb micro sdhc card and my computer wont read it... it says please insert into f drive and i put it in the sd slot it wont show up anywhere on my comp it does this with both cards


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is a video. I hope it works never used You Tube before. An earlier post was correct. Youtube does not do justice for this littel video camera. It is awsome on the computer.

115 yeards to the red barn.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCr8G38jyAE


----------



## cardiac5 (Sep 24, 2009)

also the yellow light on the camera will not shutt off it did the same thing earlier and i took 25min before it shut off
weither its on the charger or not and w or w/o an sd card


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

tbirds00 said:


> Do you need a micro sd card to record or can you record directly to the device and plug it in to the computer using and the usb cable and view the video that way?


You need a micro SD card to record.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Would be nice if the light was brighter because it is hard to see it outside. I might mess with my second one. I have a couple of things I want to try with it. I'll keep you all up to date on what I find out.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey so what are you guys getting for battery life and how much video will fit on a 2gb? Im hoping mine is here by the weekend... It better be.. I ordered it last thursday from a US seller


----------



## Rackhunter78 (Aug 29, 2009)

Just ordered one of these. Hope it comes in before a big deer does. :jam:


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

tiger95 said:


> The simplest way to do it is to...
> 1. Right Click on your desktop --> New --> Text Document (icon should appear on your desktop)
> 
> 2. Name it tag.txt. Double click the new icon to open.
> ...


I don't know if they are all the same or not but I received mine today and the date format had to be "2010/10/25", otherwise great instructions.


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

Would these be the same instructions for a Mac?


----------



## Bryan J (Aug 22, 2009)

Man I just ordered mine tonight. I wish I would have seen this earlier. I am leaving Thursday night for Kansas for two weeks chasing giants! I hope they come in on time. I ordered both from the guy in NY that BowmanPa used since he received his in a few days. Here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

This is truly an awesome post! Thanks!

I have a mac as well. I just got it so I do not know how to create a text file! Any help with the mac?


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Bryan J said:


> Man I just ordered mine tonight. I wish I would have seen this earlier. I am leaving Thursday night for Kansas for two weeks chasing giants! I hope they come in on time. I ordered both from the guy in NY that BowmanPa used since he received his in a few days. Here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:ITwith the mac?


I ordered one from the same guy you did about 8 hours ago. More guys should be aware of this for an inexpensive attempt @ capturing your hunt on film.

TTT!


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Finger_Flinger said:


> I ordered one from the same guy you did about 8 hours ago. More guys should be aware of this for an inexpensive attempt @ capturing your hunt on film.
> 
> TTT!


Same here. Just ordered 2 for a total of 17.98! AWESOME deal and idea. THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

I got mine a few days ago but am still waiting on the SD card. I am concerned about mounting it to the stabilizer because in the heat of the moment I would probably lower my bow after the shot to watch deer. I decided to try and mount it to the bill of my hat so I took an old tape measure and took the clip off of it. I super glued the clip to the camera with a few drops, just enough to hold it but not too much so I can't remove it. It fits perfectly on my bill.


----------



## chadw (Sep 18, 2007)

Question about charging...the one i bought came with a "charger" as well..it plugs into the wall and then the usb cable plugs into it...can anyone tell me if the yellow light is supposed to go completly out once the unit is charged? when i plug the camera in, i get a solid yellow light but it never goes out...I charged it all night and it is the same way this morning...


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey JayP...Just some info to pass on from experience with a hat bill monuted camera.

I have used one and found that you will need to counter for the angle your head is in at full draw or with a gun to your shoulder. Your hat will not always be lined up straight towards your target. I found mine would be off to the right (I am right handed) and on a couple of ocassions I missed the videoing because it was aimed to the right. 

When you first turn on the camera and are looking at the deer head on it is fine but when you draw your hat might be to one side. I actually preferred to have it mounted on the bow/gun because it would be aiming directly at the target. You would just need to be concsious of continuing to aim at the target after the shot.

Just some input from experience.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

cardiac5 said:


> i have a 4 and 8gb micro sdhc card and my computer wont read it... it says please insert into f drive and i put it in the sd slot it wont show up anywhere on my comp it does this with both cards


Mine did the same thing, and i did not have the card in all the way. I have a 4gb sdhc card. Once i pushed the card in all the way my computer found it



JayP said:


> I got mine a few days ago but am still waiting on the SD card. I am concerned about mounting it to the stabilizer because in the heat of the moment I would probably lower my bow after the shot to watch deer. I decided to try and mount it to the bill of my hat so I took an old tape measure and took the clip off of it. I super glued the clip to the camera with a few drops, just enough to hold it but not too much so I can't remove it. It fits perfectly on my bill.


I thought that would be a good idea, but it will be hard to turn it on if you cant see it. You have to push one button to turn it on and another button to start recording. If you do not push the record button long enough it will only take a snapshot.



chadw said:


> Question about charging...the one i bought came with a "charger" as well..it plugs into the wall and then the usb cable plugs into it...can anyone tell me if the yellow light is supposed to go completly out once the unit is charged? when i plug the camera in, i get a solid yellow light but it never goes out...I charged it all night and it is the same way this morning...


Mine way too. i dont think the light goes off


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I don't know if they are all the same or not but I received mine today and the date format had to be "2010/10/25", otherwise great instructions.


Ok, what am I doing wrong, I can't get this to work. I've tried moving the .txt file to the SD card and then putting it in the camera and also moving it to the SD card already installed in the camera and nothing. Also, do you have to do this each time you make a video? Thanks for any help.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

all you have to do is name the .txt file Tag. In the notepad write the date and time exactly as it is written above. (with the real time and date of course.)
Click on the icon that looks like a "notepad" and drag it over to your removable disc for your camera.


----------



## Budworth402 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just ordered 2! Can't wait to try this out!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

any b stinger users out there?????? trying to figure out a way to mount the camera? there is not enough room on my stabalizer.


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> any b stinger users out there?????? trying to figure out a way to mount the camera? there is not enough room on my stabalizer.


I mounted mine on my sight. Great video and no worries about not being on the target.


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

BlkIce said:


> Ok, what am I doing wrong, I can't get this to work. I've tried moving the .txt file to the SD card and then putting it in the camera and also moving it to the SD card already installed in the camera and nothing. Also, do you have to do this each time you make a video? Thanks for any help.


Wahoooooo, that worked. I left off the .txt on the name and it worked. Thanks


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

cardiac5 said:


> also the yellow light on the camera will not shutt off it did the same thing earlier and i took 25min before it shut off
> weither its on the charger or not and w or w/o an sd card


same way with one of mine....


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

having trouble with both of mine....i push the power button to turn it on, light comes on, and then i hold the video button and it flashes 3 times, then i tap it once and the light wont go to stand by and it does not take a video...
and the other one wont turn off or take video or picture, the light just stays on


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

kwaldeier said:


> having trouble with both of mine....i push the power button to turn it on, light comes on, and then i hold the video button and it flashes 3 times, then i tap it once and the light wont go to stand by and it does not take a video...
> and the other one wont turn off or take video or picture, the light just stays on


There may be different versions with different instructions, but try just holding the video button down until it flashes 3 times and it should start recording. Don't tap it again. I think that is putting it in stand by.

For those having problems with the date, I'm not sure if different versions of Windows causes it, but I had to delete the .txt from the file name like BlkIce did for mine to work. If I name it TAG.txt, it doesn't work, but TAG does.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.themicrocamera.com/

i ordered mine from here. even ships with velcro and a 4gb card for 30.00


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

A quick tip for buying the memory cards. You don't need to buy an adapter or a card reader. You can access the files through the camera simply by plugging it into your computer through the USB cable.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

kwaldeier said:


> having trouble with both of mine....i push the power button to turn it on, light comes on, and then i hold the video button and it flashes 3 times, then i tap it once and the light wont go to stand by and it does not take a video...
> and the other one wont turn off or take video or picture, the light just stays on


Did you try reset button? When I turn mine on and then push the record till it flashes 3 times the light then goes off letting me know it is recording. Then I press and hold the record button till the light comes back on. Then I shut the cmaera off.


----------



## Budworth402 (Jan 20, 2009)

The ones i ordered are coming from NY and when looking at the guys info and it says he has sold 55 of these things in the past 5 days! I'm really wondering how many of those are going to AT members! haha just thought that was pretty crazy! Never even heard of these and now they are flying off the shelves


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's a quick video I shot in the backyard. Youtube really distorts the quality. It looks 100x better viewing directly from the source. I can see where my arrows hit when I view it, but you can't on Youtube. The target is 25 yards away. 

My stabilizer has ribs on it, so I'm not getting a very stable surface for the Velcro. If you have a smooth stabilizer, it probably won't shake as much at the shot. It uses about 1MB per second of recording.


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

Has anyone gotten a camera that won't work with the micro SDHC (high capacity) cards? Just wondering if I'm OK getting the SDHC card.


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

kentwood1 said:


> I ordered one with 1280x960 video and comes with memory card. http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-4GB-Spy-Ca...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ac400a4


Bad thing is they say estimated delivery is from Nov 12th to the 26th!!


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Budworth402 said:


> The ones i ordered are coming from NY and when looking at the guys info and it says he has sold 55 of these things in the past 5 days! I'm really wondering how many of those are going to AT members! haha just thought that was pretty crazy! Never even heard of these and now they are flying off the shelves


If it is yallstore that is where I bought mine and it will not work. They have responded to one email telling me to push the reset but that didnt help. I am still waiting for another reply.


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

Sooner Archer said:


> A quick tip for buying the memory cards. You don't need to buy an adapter or a card reader. You can access the files through the camera simply by plugging it into your computer through the USB cable.


Very good point!! Thanks


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

the 2 i bought both work with the sdhc cards. mine came from oh and cali.

it is funny how they all have started to go up since they are selling so many


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Kyarcher2 said:


> Bad thing is they say estimated delivery is from Nov 12th to the 26th!!


that is why i ordered directly from http://www.themicrocamera.com/. they say it ships from the u.s. in 1 to 3 bus days


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

a heads up for you guys, my 2G kingston Micro SD card did not work in either of my camera's, but it did in my phone. i have san disks in both of them and b=they both work great, so if you are having issues, try a different card. and if your buying a card, get a san disk.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Sooner Archer said:


> Here's a quick video I shot in the backyard. Youtube really distorts the quality. It looks 100x better viewing directly from the source. I can see where my arrows hit when I view it, but you can't on Youtube. The target is 25 yards away.
> 
> My stabilizer has ribs on it, so I'm not getting a very stable surface for the Velcro. If you have a smooth stabilizer, it probably won't shake as much at the shot. It uses about 1MB per second of recording.


Looks great. I told you that uploading distorts the quality...LOL


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

No kidding! You really can't understand the difference until you see both files.


----------



## mikemkd (May 21, 2010)

JakeInMa said:


> Looks great. I told you that uploading distorts the quality...LOL


So if I burn it on a dvd it will be higher quality? I havent recieved mine yet, but soon.


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

mikemkd said:


> So if I burn it on a dvd it will be higher quality? I havent recieved mine yet, but soon.


Yes, it will look much better than what we uploaded on YouTube.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

John316 said:


> If it is yallstore that is where I bought mine and it will not work. They have responded to one email telling me to push the reset but that didnt help. I am still waiting for another reply.


I bought both of mine from there and have no issues.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

kwaldeier said:


> a heads up for you guys, my 2G kingston Micro SD card did not work in either of my camera's, but it did in my phone. i have san disks in both of them and b=they both work great, so if you are having issues, try a different card. and if your buying a card, get a san disk.


I have the sandisk and it works great in the 2 cameras I have.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok guys i want to order one but everytime i click on an auction the seller is from Hong Kong....can someone send me a link to a USA seller?


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Just got mine today, charging it up and gonna give it a try tomorrow, I'm going to try it with it mounted to my sight, I would think it would have less shock there instead of on my Posten stabilizer....does anyone have a video with it mounted on there sight, curious to see how the shock factor is with it mounted on the sight instead of the stabilizer.


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

MWoody said:


> Ok guys i want to order one but everytime i click on an auction the seller is from Hong Kong....can someone send me a link to a USA seller?


Here's a fellow in New York.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180577545976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Budworth402 (Jan 20, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> I bought both of mine from there and have no issues.


I hope i get ones that work! A little nervous about it now!


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

How are most of them coming? Mail, UPS, FEDEX? I just want to know who to shoot if mine don't get here soon. Oh, I can only shoot the UPS OR FEDEX driver. My wife is the mail carrier.:beat:


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

What the heck, I was hoping mine would be here today but no luck! Did anyone else order from the ohio supplier? I ordered mine last wed.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Ordered mine from bhubert in Ohio on 10/20/10. Should be here nlt tomorrow.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered from the one in New York, had it within 2 days


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

phildaddy said:


> Ordered mine from bhubert in Ohio on 10/20/10. Should be here nlt tomorrow.


I have yet to recieve mine as well. I got mine ordered before he bumped the price to 115.77.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

i'll bump this one.
Thanks so much.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I ordered mine from yallstore.. It had better work or ill be pissed. Also, my stabilizer is ribbed too. That really sucks because right after the shot is what I REALLY want to see when using this. I dont give a damn about the rest. I want to know where my arrow hit.. Maybe ill attach it to the riser or something


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> I ordered mine from yallstore.. It had better work or ill be pissed. Also, my stabilizer is ribbed too. That really sucks because right after the shot is what I REALLY want to see when using this. I dont give a damn about the rest. I want to know where my arrow hit.. Maybe ill attach it to the riser or something


I ordered mine from there. Came in a few days and works great - altho I still cant figure out how to get the time and date right. 
That part could just be me.


----------



## CDUBE (Oct 6, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> Here is the link to the Ohio dealer guys! These people are gonna wonder why there is a sudden spike in cam sales LOL!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Key-Chain-Spy-C...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a9ebcd5b


lol now it costs 115 dolla...


----------



## wingbone (Nov 13, 2007)

Spikealot said:


> I ordered mine from there. Came in a few days and works great - altho I still cant figure out how to get the time and date right.
> That part could just be me.


That's where I ordered mine from the other night as well. Hope I have the luck you do.


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

I ordered one from Bhubert80 in Minister, Ohio last week. He has since raised the price to $115.77 because the stock he has doesn't work. He said he had a few left that do work, but he was backordering them until more came in. I doubt I'll ever get it. I turned around and ordered 3 from this seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT and received them in two days. If any of you ordered from the guy in Ohio, you might want to order from somewhere else.

Also, for the guys who are having problems with the date, try saving the text file as TAG instead of TAG.text


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Yeah - camera works great and I got the time set right but cant get the date to change from 2068 ?????


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's another video. I moved the camera to on top of the sight. Can't really tell much difference between it being on the stabilizer or the sight housing. If you slow down the video from the original source, you can see where the arrow hits. The quality just gets lost uploading to YouTube.


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

if you can get this cam for under 20 bucks, what can you get for a little more?? better resolution or zoom?


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

flopduster said:


> if you can get this cam for under 20 bucks, what can you get for a little more?? better resolution or zoom?


Yeah, but i find the size of it to be the best aspect of it. You dont even know its on your bow, unlike most if not all of the other cameras.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Spikealot said:


> Yeah - camera works great and I got the time set right but cant get the date to change from 2068 ?????


if you have notepad this is how I wrote mine:
Tag [date] 2010/10/25 15:33:00

Then I went to file saved as and when it brings up a bunch of stuff go to the computer icon click on it and then click on what ever letter comes up for your SD card. So to make it easier for me I named that drive Bowcam so I know right away that is the driver I need.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Just ordered mine from NY thanks to all for the input.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

violentsleeper said:


> Just ordered mine from NY thanks to all for the input.


Good luck you'll love them.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Sooner Archer said:


> Here's a quick video I shot in the backyard. Youtube really distorts the quality. It looks 100x better viewing directly from the source. I can see where my arrows hit when I view it, but you can't on Youtube. The target is 25 yards away.
> 
> My stabilizer has ribs on it, so I'm not getting a very stable surface for the Velcro. If you have a smooth stabilizer, it probably won't shake as much at the shot. It uses about 1MB per second of recording.


Sooner,
how do you download the video so it shows up like yours and not having the link only?


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Got another one for my hunting buddy for christmas, maybe just wont tell him how much it was lol


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> I ordered mine from yallstore.. It had better work or ill be pissed. Also, my stabilizer is ribbed too. That really sucks because right after the shot is what I REALLY want to see when using this. I dont give a damn about the rest. I want to know where my arrow hit.. Maybe ill attach it to the riser or something


You just have to discipline yourself to keep your bow on target after the shot.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Spikealot said:


> Yeah - camera works great and I got the time set right but cant get the date to change from 2068 ?????


Write the date like this: 2010/10/26


----------



## JOG (Nov 8, 2009)

I just ordered one the other day and it is not in yet, has anyone tried to glue something on the record button to make it easier to press with gloves on?


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Sooner Archer said:


> Here's another video. I moved the camera to on top of the sight. Can't really tell much difference between it being on the stabilizer or the sight housing. If you slow down the video from the original source, you can see where the arrow hits. The quality just gets lost uploading to YouTube.


I hear you about slowing the video down. I did that to and you can actually see my arrow in the shoulder of the deer I shot on Saturday:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1341085


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

how long did it take for you guy;s to get yours from Yall store orderd one a few days ago nothing yet..


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm glad to see that so many people are doing this. I knew that others would like it as much as I do.


----------



## tallyloufsu (Jul 12, 2009)

I just got mine in the mail from yallstore and it works but for some reason the video is choppy.....is anyone else having that problem ???


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I ordered mine last night. I ready to give it a try along side my regular video camera.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Sooner Archer said:


> I ordered one from Bhubert80 in Minister, Ohio last week. He has since raised the price to $115.77 because the stock he has doesn't work. He said he had a few left that do work, but he was backordering them until more came in. I doubt I'll ever get it. I turned around and ordered 3 from this seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120602759009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT and received them in two days. If any of you ordered from the guy in Ohio, you might want to order from somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Also, for the guys who are having problems with the date, try saving the text file as TAG instead of TAG.text


Wow, that sucks. I did get a tracking # from him. Did you get one? Hopefully mine isnt screwed up!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> how long did it take for you guy;s to get yours from Yall store orderd one a few days ago nothing yet..


I ordered mine yesterday & he shipped today. I bet I get mine tomorrow.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

do the ones from yall store come with a charger? if not do I need to buy a cord to plug into my pc


----------



## dbn23 (Dec 2, 2009)

It comes with a usb cord, so you can charge it with your computer.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

dbn23 said:


> It comes with a usb cord, so you can charge it with your computer.


thanks Bro


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> Sooner,
> how do you download the video so it shows up like yours and not having the link only?


Here's where I found how to do it. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=452953&highlight=youtube


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> Wow, that sucks. I did get a tracking # from him. Did you get one? Hopefully mine isnt screwed up!


You must have gotten your order in before he ran out. He answered my first e-mail within a few minutes, but hasn't responded to my question as to why it hasn't shipped yet. I'm guessing that he is trying to figure out how to put the rest of us off until he gets more in. Luckily, it didn't cost a lot, but I'll be filing a claim with Paypal if he doesn't respond by the end of the week.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Got mine in today. One is working, Im not sure whats going on with the other yet but I cant find a player or codec that will play its files.

Anyways here is the most information Ive found on these cameras. http://www.chucklohr.com/808/

Apparently there are about 8 different builds of these cameras. You can tell by where and how your timestamp looks(refer to above link). It reads like #3 version is the best (the videos posted in this thread so far are #3's. 
#6's seem to come in second place (I got #6's.) Video seems kind of dark and grainy indoors, but Ill have to check it out in the sunlight tomorrow.

Also each version has a slightly different way to set up your timestamp. The above link will also tell you how to do yours once youve determined what ya got.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

On top of the sight it was MUCH better. I will deffinitley put mine there. I have the perfect spot for it on my sight.. YESSS Im so excited. Now, it had better work


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

tallyloufsu said:


> I just got mine in the mail from yallstore and it works but for some reason the video is choppy.....is anyone else having that problem ???


 I read that it can be because of a slow flash card. From what I understand this is the memory card? Try a different one and see if that helps.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

sb220 said:


> Anyways here is the most information Ive found on these cameras. http://www.chucklohr.com/808/


Wow, wow, wow!! 

Who would have guessed there would be such a wealth of information on a $10 camera. 

Excellent find!!


----------



## Bryan J (Aug 22, 2009)

Finger_Flinger said:


> I ordered mine yesterday & he shipped today. I bet I get mine tomorrow.


Same here I ordered two from yallstore last night and they said it was shipped today.


----------



## Bryan J (Aug 22, 2009)

Any mac users out there with some instructions. I just got a mac and still figuring things out. I am not sure how to create a text file on the mac.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is some info on these cameras:

http://www.chucklohr.com/808/#SetDateTime

http://www.freepressindex.com/news-808-car-keys-micro-camera-set-time-17626.html

http://www.curbsideinvestigator.com/2009/11/14/episode-96-808-keychain-spy-cam-review/

http://www.2kool4u.com/stryker/keychaincam.shtml

http://iklangratisonline.in/key-ring-spy-camera-dvk808-review/


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

JakeInMa said:


> I hear you about slowing the video down. I did that to and you can actually see my arrow in the shoulder of the deer I shot on Saturday:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1341085


Dumb question but how do you slow the video down?


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Sooner Archer said:


> Here's where I found how to do it. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=452953&highlight=youtube


Thanks Sooner for the info.

GoBlue make Happy Valley Sad Valley on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tallyloufsu (Jul 12, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> I read that it can be because of a slow flash card. From what I understand this is the memory card? Try a different one and see if that helps.



yep


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

tried mine out in the field earlier, had cows start at 60 yards and walk to 80 and it was so clear lol


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

Does anyone know what version the guy from ohio is selling with the wall charger?


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.vimeo.com/16248934

cows start out at 60 and are about to 80 yards when i shut it off...


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just got mine from Yallstore and it wouldnt turn on so I figured I had to charge it. Well I plugged it in but nothing happend. I found a different cord and now its charging. So if you are about to freak out because it wont charge, try that.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

kwaldeier said:


> http://www.vimeo.com/16248934
> 
> cows start out at 60 and are about to 80 yards when i shut it off...


Thats good quality. I was reading about these cameras last night, and if you are ever having trouble with "skiping" Like where it jumps frame to frame try a new memory card before tossing the camera. I noticed that your date and time were blinking and thats a result of "freeze frames"


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan J said:


> Any mac users out there with some instructions. I just got a mac and still figuring things out. I am not sure how to create a text file on the mac.


Try searching your files with the magnifying glass (keyboard shortcut is COMMAND+SPACE) and look for text edit and try that.. Ill let you know for sure when I do mine


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

tallyloufsu said:


> yep


Yep you knew that? Or yep it worked? lol sorry if i pointed out the obvious if you already knew that. Just trying to help


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Marked. 

Thanks


----------



## boder (Nov 26, 2007)

How have the ones from new york been working? seller hi-etech specifically. gonna pull the trigger on one but just wondering if anybody has any feedback


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Bryan J said:


> Any mac users out there with some instructions. I just got a mac and still figuring things out. I am not sure how to create a text file on the mac.


I have a Mac Book Pro but i am waiting on my camera to arrive.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought from yallstore and didnt get the #3 camera which is supposed to be best. I got a number 7... That really grinds my gears. I dont know how to edit the date on it. I tried what everyone else did and it didnt work. It also doesnt look as good of video as some of the ones with the time in yellow at bottom right


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have the yellow time stamp on the bottom right corner, it records, but my time stamp is set at the factory one of 01/01/2008 12:00:with the second hand working....I did the tag.txt but still uses the factory time stamp


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

i have 2 #3's i think  i ordered mine from california. $9.99 with free shipping and they were both 3s


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

kwaldeier said:


> i have 2 #3's i think  i ordered mine from california. $9.99 with free shipping and they were both 3s


WHAT SELLER? This really ticks me off. Im trying it out and the video looks alright once it adjusts itself which it does a lot. But the sound is TERRIBLE. It distorts the sound really bad. I asked my seller if they had any number threes, and if so I would send mine back and get one


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

I played around with mine a little tonight.Got the mount made.How are you guys downloading video's on the new AT system?


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

jason060788 said:


> I have the yellow time stamp on the bottom right corner, it records, but my time stamp is set at the factory one of 01/01/2008 12:00:with the second hand working....I did the tag.txt but still uses the factory time stamp


Try this tool. Plug your camera to your computer then go here http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en and open and run the Executable-808setclock program at the bottom of the page.
When the little program comes up, select your camera # (should be a #3 if it is yellow, lower right hand and doesnt have a black background) and click the green arrow in the bottom right corner of program window. 
Should get it straight for you....unless its actually a #8(yellow lower, right with a black background). 
I got a #6 and a #8 and the #8 is being a bear to get working right. I think if I can get the timestamp right the camera will work( or at least tell me its a card issue. Having file compatability issues)...getting the timestamp right is getting frustrating.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

They apparently dont make the #3 anymore so best bet is to order from someone confirmed to have sold #3's recently and cross your fingers. Some little chinese buisness is making these things from leftover/rejected cell-phone parts that they probably buy in bulk. Once a bulk of certain components runs out, the next bulk parts purchase may be different processors/boards etc and a new camera version is born.
The #6's seem to be pretty good...hopefully Ill get the #8 working soon.


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks sb.I just did that from post 355,worked great.I now have the correct time and date.I did just get a #3 today off ebay.FYI.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

My number 7 would be good if its sound wasnt so poor and it didnt take forever to like adjust to the surroundings.. But well see how it works out there in the timber


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok so mine makes video in AVI format.. Does everyones? How do I convert it for free to a movie format so I can watch it in quiktime


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> Dumb question but how do you slow the video down?


Microsoft Movie Maker...I added it to that program and when he steps out from behind the tree I slowed it down. You will be able to see the knock sticking out of him as he lunges forward and gets out of Dodge. Check it out:


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> Ok so mine makes video in AVI format.. Does everyones? How do I convert it for free to a movie format so I can watch it in quiktime


No idea if this works, I dont have a mac....but Im bored and will do your searching for you  http://www.ehow.com/how_6357382_convert-avi-quicktime.html


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

JakeInMa said:


> Microsoft Movie Maker...I added it to that program and when he steps out from behind the tree I slowed it down. You will be able to see the knock sticking out of him as he lunges forward and gets out of Dodge. Check it out:


Nice, even with the uploaded video you can see the hit...is that a lighted nock your using? May finally have to invest in those.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

sb220 said:


> No idea if this works, I dont have a mac....but Im bored and will do your searching for you  http://www.ehow.com/how_6357382_convert-avi-quicktime.html


lol I did a lot of searching on google. Im deffinitley google savvy trust me. Thats where I learn how to do 99% of the stuff i do with my computers and I wouldnt say that Im technology impaired hahaha. Thanks though Ill see whats up


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

sb220 said:


> Nice, even with the uploaded video you can see the hit...is that a lighted nock your using? May finally have to invest in those.


No, that is a normal nock, not a lighted one. I couldn't believe how well it showed up. If you look closely enough you can even see when he snaps the arrow off as he runs.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

sb220 sent you a pm


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

sb220 said:


> Try this tool. Plug your camera to your computer then go here http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en and open and run the Executable-808setclock program at the bottom of the page.
> When the little program comes up, select your camera # (should be a #3 if it is yellow, lower right hand and doesnt have a black background) and click the green arrow in the bottom right corner of program window.
> Should get it straight for you....unless its actually a #8(yellow lower, right with a black background).
> I got a #6 and a #8 and the #8 is being a bear to get working right. I think if I can get the timestamp right the camera will work( or at least tell me its a card issue. Having file compatability issues)...getting the timestamp right is getting frustrating.


Sweet, it worked, thanks a ton!!!!!!!


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Mich.bowhunter said:


> I played around with mine a little tonight.Got the mount made.How are you guys downloading video's on the new AT system?


I have the same stab and was wondering how i would put it on. How did you make that little mount?


----------



## cabin fever (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the gr8 idea bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how to put the date stamp on the card on a Mac?


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

kwaldeier said:


> a heads up for you guys, my 2G kingston Micro SD card did not work in either of my camera's, but it did in my phone. i have san disks in both of them and b=they both work great, so if you are having issues, try a different card. and if your buying a card, get a san disk.


That's what I'm using. I might have missed it through all the pages but I wonder how many minutes of record time you can put on a 2G?


----------



## livergsp (Nov 1, 2008)

$18.37 shipped to door (click here)
This 3 Pcs set includes 1 x Keychain camera ,1 USB Cable, 1 x 4GB Micro Sd Card 
You can get velcro anywhere.

Thanks for the THREAD!!!
These things are coooool.
Scott


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

KickerPoint79 said:


> I have the same stab and was wondering how i would put it on. How did you make that little mount?


Its just a piece of steel angle with a hole in one side.Just put it between the stab and riser and put velcro tape on it.
By the way Im using the card out of my Blackberry.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

What do you guys mean by #3 or #7 etc?


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Mich.bowhunter said:


> Its just a piece of steel angle with a hole in one side.Just put it between the stab and riser and put velcro tape on it.


thats a great idea, may have to make one like that. Does the camera catch any of your stablizer while recording. thanks


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is my first vid.Might move the camera so the stabilizer doesn't show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhfI1SSA1Js


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

My cam and cards work great BUT I have tried every variation of changing the date/time stamp and it still doesn't work. I making a new file and copying it to the card but at what time does the camera read the card? I put the card in and thought the light was supposed to blink slowly but it doesn't.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

frankVA said:


> What do you guys mean by #3 or #7 etc?


The model.. #3 is supposedly the best. #6 close behind. You can tell by where your time stamp is at and what color it is. Mine is a 7. It takes alright video but sound is bad, but I guess that doesnt really matter when I think about it. Ill see how good the video is hunting before I decide if I want to try and get a 3 or not. And also its said that the 7s have bad motion blur... soooo, thats a huge negative in my opinion..


----------



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

To the OP... You should have bought 10,000 of these little cams, painted them camo (I'll take Realtree please)... sell for $100 apiece... set for life!!

Betcha something like this will show up in the catalogs in a year or two!!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

how do you get the card out?


do the pins on the card face down or up?


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Pins face up. You push the card in and turn it loose real quick and it just pops out like in any camera.


----------



## Paracord Joes (Aug 28, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> Here is the link to the Ohio dealer guys! These people are gonna wonder why there is a sudden spike in cam sales LOL!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Key-Chain-Spy-C...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a9ebcd5b


I think they reacted to the spike in sales...jeez. http://cgi.ebay.com/Key-Chain-Spy-C...ltDomain_0&hash=item35a9ebcd5b#ht_4538wt_1139


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

flyboy9994 said:


> to the op... You should have bought 10,000 of these little cams, painted them camo (i'll take realtree please)... Sell for $100 apiece... Set for life!!
> 
> Betcha something like this will show up in the catalogs in a year or two!!


lol...


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

JakeInMa said:


> Microsoft Movie Maker...I added it to that program and when he steps out from behind the tree I slowed it down. You will be able to see the knock sticking out of him as he lunges forward and gets out of Dodge. Check it out:



Thanks, I have that and also Nero. I'll give both a try.


----------



## dods2403 (Aug 29, 2006)

livergsp said:


> $18.37 shipped to door (click here)
> This 3 Pcs set includes 1 x Keychain camera ,1 USB Cable, 1 x 4GB Micro Sd Card
> You can get velcro anywhere.
> 
> ...


Have you recieved them from this link yet? DO you know what model they are shipping/


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

MY pos number 7 camera doesnt work for this. I tried it on my sight and my stabilizer and every time i shoot it turns it off and erases the video. Ive tried 8 times now and everytime it never fails, I put in the memory card to my comupter and it says zero kb of data but I can video with it just fine if i dont shoot. Im returning it.


----------



## astranger1 (Sep 15, 2009)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> here is the cheapest one ive found. just ordered one, thanks for the info.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Car-Key-Ch...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adbd95519


just checked the link price has jumped to $115 (supply and demand sucks)


----------



## doestobber (Sep 5, 2010)

anybody else get the one that looks like a lighter? my memory card hasn't come in yet so i can't try it but i read the instructions for the camera and it sounds pretty complicated to get it into video mode and record


----------



## Whitetail4ever (Dec 4, 2008)

Where can you get the memory cards?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I just got a message from the ohio dealer on ebay. I guess USPS has no records of him shipping the cams last week. He said he would be shipping new ones tomorrow. There go's having mine for the weekend!:angry::frusty:


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone else had the problem of the bow vibration stopping the video? I think it may be the flash card now that im thinking about it but i dont know. All I know is that it writes a zero kb file every time I shoot the bow.


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitetail4ever said:


> Where can you get the memory cards?


Bought mine (4GB) at WalMart last night for just under $15. 2GB was about $10 and 8GB was about $25 if I remember right.


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

has anyone had a problem with the camra turning off at the shot? i did nto have any velcro last night when i got to shoot with mine. just used a rubber band to keep it on there. everything worked fine i could record just fine but when i shot with it, the camar would turn off and i could not get it to turn back on until i took the card out of it and then there was a unreadable file on it. but it would not hurt and of the other file that i had recorded before the shot. 

i will be getting some velcro to see if that helps. 

any other suggestions??


----------



## livergsp (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is A fella that has some cool ideas for these cameras... click here


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

livergsp said:


> Here is A fella that has some cool ideas for these cameras... click here


Great idea, thanks for the link!


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> MY pos number 7 camera doesnt work for this. I tried it on my sight and my stabilizer and every time i shoot it turns it off and erases the video. Ive tried 8 times now and everytime it never fails, I put in the memory card to my comupter and it says zero kb of data but I can video with it just fine if i dont shoot. Im returning it.





John Wayne said:


> has anyone had a problem with the camra turning off at the shot? i did nto have any velcro last night when i got to shoot with mine. just used a rubber band to keep it on there. everything worked fine i could record just fine but when i shot with it, the camar would turn off and i could not get it to turn back on until i took the card out of it and then there was a unreadable file on it. but it would not hurt and of the other file that i had recorded before the shot.
> 
> i will be getting some velcro to see if that helps.
> 
> any other suggestions??


That odd file is created when you remove the card while taking video, so if I were to guess your card is jumping in the card slot and the card's contact pads are losing the connection with the card-reader's contacts. Im not really a tech guy or anything, but if it were mine Id try something like stacking a few small squares of tape on the card, on the logo side just opposite of the contact pads. Worth a try to see if a slightly thicker profile card would keep the contact pads touching.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyways I got my #8 working. Had a bad card, or I just screwed up something in the learning process. A fresh card and format seems to have it working. Ill try to get the #6 and #8 in the woods this weekend for comparision.

I got the #6 and #8 from this seller in NY. At my door within five days of ordering on a Saturday (UPS ground cost a little extra).

http://stores.ebay.com/NOVAPCS/_i.html?_nkw=spy+camera&_sid=90314090


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

What about battery life on these things?Do you charge these somehow? got mine today,still trying to figure everything out.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Punch_Free4L said:


> What about battery life on these things?Do you charge these somehow? got mine today,still trying to figure everything out.


Charge it by plugging it up to your computer via USB. I think battery life depends on what version ya got because I think they have slightly different batteries.
http://www.chucklohr.com/808/


----------



## Big10 (Jan 30, 2009)

livergsp said:


> $18.37 shipped to door (click here)
> This 3 Pcs set includes 1 x Keychain camera ,1 USB Cable, 1 x 4GB Micro Sd Card
> You can get velcro anywhere.
> 
> ...


Fine print says no memory card included with this auction. $22.88 + shipping includes card. Still not a bad deal.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...new_mbc?ie=UTF8&m=AVGG0PHLMEDOK&condition=new

Edit: I tried adding teh $22 one to my cart & it added the $14 item. Wonder what I'll get?


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Mich.bowhunter said:


> Its just a piece of steel angle with a hole in one side.Just put it between the stab and riser and put velcro tape on it.
> By the way Im using the card out of my Blackberry.


Thanks. I figured that's what it was.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

sb220 said:


> That odd file is created when you remove the card while taking video, so if I were to guess your card is jumping in the card slot and the card's contact pads are losing the connection with the card-reader's contacts. Im not really a tech guy or anything, but if it were mine Id try something like stacking a few small squares of tape on the card, on the logo side just opposite of the contact pads. Worth a try to see if a slightly thicker profile card would keep the contact pads touching.


Yeah I got it to work sometimes.. thanks for the tip though ill try it


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Got mine today, it's charging right now.


----------



## DXT Buck Slayer (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd think the best place for the cam would be on your cap. It would always be in line with what your seeing and you wouldn't have to swing your bow around trying to get footage.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

After a short charge mine seems to work ok. I only filmed here in the house. The audio didn't seem real good. I'll know more after using it this weekend.


----------



## thadoc (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anyone thought about mounting the camera on the side of there head using one of those headlamps? I am in the process of fabricating one, I dont wear a hat when I hunt so my only other option is to mount it on my non shooting side of my head. I will post pics once I get the camera and mount it!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

thadoc said:


> Has anyone thought about mounting the camera on the side of there head using one of those headlamps? I am in the process of fabricating one, I dont wear a hat when I hunt so my only other option is to mount it on my non shooting side of my head. I will post pics once I get the camera and mount it!


Just stick a square of velcro to your head! HAHAHAHA!:wink:


----------



## thadoc (Oct 1, 2009)

Funny...! HAHAHA! Mounting it on your head would eliminate that vibration during the shot since that is really the part people want to see. :wink:


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

People are taking them apart and putting them on the arrow itself to video shots.
If it can take that, it can take a blast from many guns!
There are lots of videos on Youtube with this fob taken apart and mounted to arrows...
Here is one Video:
http://forhuntersbyhunters.blogspot.com/2010/09/camera-mounted-to-arrow-video.html
Does it record sound? What kind of battery life does it have?
I carry an external battery for my set up so that I can live broadcast all day.A battery isn't really needed unless you do that sort of thing...


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

sb220 said:


> Try this tool. Plug your camera to your computer then go here http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en and open and run the Executable-808setclock program at the bottom of the page.
> When the little program comes up, select your camera # (should be a #3 if it is yellow, lower right hand and doesnt have a black background) and click the green arrow in the bottom right corner of program window.
> Should get it straight for you....unless its actually a #8(yellow lower, right with a black background).
> I got a #6 and a #8 and the #8 is being a bear to get working right. I think if I can get the timestamp right the camera will work( or at least tell me its a card issue. Having file compatability issues)...getting the timestamp right is getting frustrating.


Alright, I have a problem again.....I did this the other night and it worked that night I tested it, it showed the correct date and time........so yesterday I was out hunting and I turned the camera on for a second to see if it would turn on (which it did) so I turned it back off, seen nothing that night so I went in.....this morning I go out and have a little buck come in, I record some footage of him, come inside, plug the camera in, pull up the footage, great footage, great sound, but wrong date and time....now it shows 01/02/2008.....I'm to the point now saying screw it, it works, screw the date and time now!


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

I bought two of these cams. The first one worked fine. Hooked the second one up to my computer and its saying it doesn't recognize the USB device??? Any ideas what is wrong? And it won't let me create two text files with the "tag.text. name.

Any help?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i just got mine but forgot to order the tf card:frusty: just ordered the card so i guess ill see how it works when that comes. i dont get how to use it though. the direction suck


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

was shooting in the backyard with mine and i got an arrow in mid flight n one video


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Just received mine today and now just need a mini sd card and i should be good to go...right?


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

jason060788 said:


> Alright, I have a problem again.....I did this the other night and it worked that night I tested it, it showed the correct date and time........so yesterday I was out hunting and I turned the camera on for a second to see if it would turn on (which it did) so I turned it back off, seen nothing that night so I went in.....this morning I go out and have a little buck come in, I record some footage of him, come inside, plug the camera in, pull up the footage, great footage, great sound, but wrong date and time....now it shows 01/02/2008.....I'm to the point now saying screw it, it works, screw the date and time now!


I wish my sound was good, unfortunately its not its very distorted. But as far as video goes, mine is decent except shadows are black as night and cant see anything in a shadow


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Also, has anyone recieved #3 video cameras from yallstore? I recieved a 7 but Im getting it replaced becasue it isnt good. So i was wondering if anyone has gotten a good one from yallstore


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

hunter41606 said:


> Also, has anyone recieved #3 video cameras from yallstore? I recieved a 7 but Im getting it replaced becasue it isnt good. So i was wondering if anyone has gotten a good one from yallstore


Mine I got the other day is from yallstore,seems to work ok.Got 1 on the way from China.The video is kinda choppy when moving camera.Maybe I need diff sd card?


----------



## livergsp (Nov 1, 2008)

I do not know what link you are looking at, BUT the link that I posted was for an Amazon order NOT an auction... There is NO fine print!!!
This is what it says: Product Features 
Support all Window and Linux systems, MaxOS 9.2 or above; Support USB 2.0 and 1.1 
Built-in rechargeable lithium-ion battery 
Shoot photo at 1280*960( JPG ) pixels 
Shoot Video at 30 frames per second with 720*480 
Come with 4gb SD card, support up to 16GB. ( This 3 Pcs set includes 1 x Keychain camera ,1 USB Cable, 1 x 4GB Micro Sd Card )
$14.88 + $3.49 shipping 




Big10 said:


> Fine print says no memory card included with this auction. $22.88 + shipping includes card. Still not a bad deal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...new_mbc?ie=UTF8&m=AVGG0PHLMEDOK&condition=new
> 
> Edit: I tried adding teh $22 one to my cart & it added the $14 item. Wonder what I'll get?


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Mine came today. I'm about to unwrap it and get it charging.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok i got mine charged up and messing around with it. Still trying to figure out the video mode. I can take pics but thats all.


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

OK I got the #3 from yallstore, charged it up put a SanDisk 2gb card in and was off to sort of a frustrating start. Couldn't get the time stamp right and seems like I have to rest it all the time because it locks up. Went hunting this morning (without time stamp set) and ended up getting some great video. Then still in the tree try to get more video but it wont do anything, the light just stays on. Come to find out the card was full. I'm guessing I got 15 - 20 minutes of video. GET AT LEAST 4GB IF NOT 8GB - 2gb is not enough. Got home and ran the http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en and that worked! (thanks sb220)

Hopefully tomorrows hunt will be just as good as todays and I'll get more video. I gonna need a bigger card.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

smyrnagc said:


> Does anyone know how to put the date stamp on the card on a Mac?


No but when and if u find out please let me know as well....I have a Macbook Pro.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

damageinc said:


> People are taking them apart and putting them on the arrow itself to video shots.
> If it can take that, it can take a blast from many guns!
> There are lots of videos on Youtube with this fob taken apart and mounted to arrows...
> Here is one Video:
> ...


Thats awesome! Can't wait to see one on a pass thru.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punch_Free4L said:


> Mine I got the other day is from yallstore,seems to work ok.Got 1 on the way from China.The video is kinda choppy when moving camera.Maybe I need diff sd card?


wheres your time stamp and what color?


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

MWoody said:


> No but when and if u find out please let me know as well....I have a Macbook Pro.


I got it for mine. I had to do time.txt and in this format 2010.10.27 23:00:00... In text edit. then go to format and go to plain text. Pm me if you need help


----------



## DXT Buck Slayer (Oct 25, 2010)

This thing looks pretty nice, you get 60 minutes of recording, little more spendy though.....http://www.lightinthebox.com/Mini-C...ection--Video-Recording--YPY182-_p105244.html


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

hunter41606 said:


> wheres your time stamp and what color?


lower right /color is yellow w/black background


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm kinda dissapointed, I SMOKED an 8 point at 4:30pm today at 30 yards. The light was perfect and everything. too bad my cam never showed


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punch_Free4L said:


> lower right /color is yellow w/black background


lol edit... im a moron. hahahah. Umm yeah thats like a #4 or 8.. one of those two


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

hunter41606 said:


> lol edit... im a moron. hahahah. Umm yeah thats like a #4 or 8.. one of those two


why are you a moron?


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punch_Free4L said:


> why are you a moron?


lol if anyone saw my original post they would know. I told the guy that i would help him tomorrow with his date stamp... I was way off.


Edit :Im out of it tonight... I meant I told you. Jeeze this is bad.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> I'm kinda dissapointed, I SMOKED an 8 point at 4:30pm today at 30 yards. The light was perfect and everything. too bad my cam never showed


Congrads on the Buck but sorry you did not get it on video due to no camera.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BowmanPa said:


> Congrads on the Buck but sorry you did not get it on video due to no camera.


Oh well LOL. I had my video cam set up on my cam arm but I didnt even try to film him. I didnt want to mess up a shot on my best buck ever with a bow LOL:wink: It was so awesome though, I called him in from over 100 yards away and he came in with his ears laid back looking for the "buck" that was chasing his does!


----------



## DXT Buck Slayer (Oct 25, 2010)

WOW, my buddy got the camera that I linked above and its video quality is just like what you see on TV. I can't wait until he tried it out in the field. I might need to order one, I'll shop around first.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

figured out my BB has a micro sd card and i got to play with the camera after all. the video looks great, like really good for the price. plus it works great with my bow. my bow doesnt jump very much on shot so when i fire it like barely moves. can pretty much watch my arrow go to the target. was hoping to get a good vid hunting but nothing was in range. although i saw a monster buck today chasing doe


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

also how the hell do you set up the time and date???? the directions really suck that came with it.


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

Has anyone been able to set the clock on the #8 camera yet? I tried the EKEN_V0.0.03.exe, but that doesn't work. When I run it, it says "Not Connected".


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

doing so testing, i tried it on my cap, stabilizer and the top of my sight,all with velcro. the sight is a good place to put it in relation to where you wanna shoot. so is the stabilizer but in both cases, after the shot there is too much shake. i think that the hat is the best place to put it if you want a solid video and if you want to record something in the woods without pointing your bow at it. however you can not have your cap on straight. if it is straight it will record whatever is to the right of you. you would have to move your hat to the left"gangster"style haha but in the video, in 3 of the frames you can see the arrow in mid flight. once halfway out the rest,in mid air about 20 ft away and again RIGHT before it hit the target. this quality is achieved because of how steady your head is with the shot. i personally will have it on my hat and turned about 10o clock ish. just my opinion!


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

How can you pause/stop recording without turning cam off?I was testing today a little and when I thought the cam was paused/not recording....it was recording the inside of my sweatshirt pocket lol


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

just tap it once after you record, the status light will stay on in stanby mode...


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

Got mine today...put in SD card and plugged it up to my Mac with the provided usb cable and the yellow light came on. Let it charge for 1=1 1/2 hours and yellow light had gone out. Unplugged it from the computer and pressed and held down button to turn on and nothing would happen (pressing the bottom button of the non-dummy buttons). Never could get it to come on.

I finally took a paperclip and put it in the reset hole and reset it. Now when I press the button the yellow light comes on but I can't get it to record...no 3 blinks according to instructions and my computer still does not find and recognize it.

Any help / suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

When I record on mine (#8) I have to press and hold the record button for a second or so for the 3 blinks.did you try this?


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

IL_Hunter said:


> Has anyone been able to set the clock on the #8 camera yet? I tried the EKEN_V0.0.03.exe, but that doesn't work. When I run it, it says "Not Connected".


yeah I couldnt get the Eken to run either. It finally got the right date/time for me by naming the file TAG without the .text, so...

TAG

[date]
2010/10/28
12:00:00


if that doesnt work try reformatting the card with the FAT32 setting instead of the default FAT. I dunno if that made any difference but I did that at one point or another


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

Punch_Free4L said:


> When I record on mine (#8) I have to press and hold the record button for a second or so for the 3 blinks.did you try this?


Yes...I have pressed and held it and nothing. I am wondering if it needs a full charge to be recognized by my computer and for all the functions to work? I have it plugged in now and the yellow light is on.


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

smyrnagc, that happened to both of my cameras at first. either 1) that happens when your memory card it full 2) the camera does not like the memory card. i had a kingston in and it did not like it, got a san disk and it is working great!


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

DXT Buck Slayer said:


> WOW, my buddy got the camera that I linked above and its video quality is just like what you see on TV. I can't wait until he tried it out in the field. I might need to order one, I'll shop around first.


Looks good. You could even velcro it to your riser.


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

kwaldeier said:


> smyrnagc, that happened to both of my cameras at first. either 1) that happens when your memory card it full 2) the camera does not like the memory card. i had a kingston in and it did not like it, got a san disk and it is working great!


Ah Ha!!! Guess what? It has a Kingston in it. I will try a San Disk. Thanks kwaldeier!


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess i'm confused with the time stamp.You creat a text file where? then you drag it where?


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

sb220 said:


> yeah I couldnt get the Eken to run either. It finally got the right date/time for me by naming the file TAG without the .text, so...
> 
> TAG
> 
> ...


Reformatting the card did it. Thanks!!!


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I was playing around with mine today. The test video I made was very choppy, start and stop kinda thing when I played it back on the pc. I 
guess I need to get a Sandisk card. The one that came with it must be a cheapie. At least I hope that's the problem.


----------



## Tharper (Dec 8, 2009)

I got mine today. Im thinking its a #8, the video is awful! It works fine but I dont know how to do the date/time so if someone would explain in computer dumbass terms that would be great. I know its tag.txt or whatever but i dont know what that means or where to do it. Im going attach it to my bow tomorrow and see how the video is. The test videos i did in my house on my dogs were terrible and to make matters worse i found the camera on ebay for a $1.45 buy it know after mine was $30 on amazon (i had amazon gift card).


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

This was posted a couple days ago and is a You Tube video showing how to set the time and date on mini cameras. It is pretty simple and it shows each step.

SETTING TIME & DATE LINK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btsGnLqHnLs&feature=related


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

hmmm...messing with the camera...leaving it on to see how long it will record on a 4G and battery life i discovered that if you record for longer than 30 min, it will automatically save the 30 min and start a new clip...so if you record for 40 min, you will have 2 separate videos, a 30 min and a 10 min...


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

How do you know what camera you have?


This thing is odd. ha, ha So I went through the steps to get it into video mode, but it's not staying in video mode. What the heck am I doing wrong? Press and hold the video/camera button until the light flashes 3 times. I might be messing up the steps after this. 

Any help?


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

kwaldeier said:


> hmmm...messing with the camera...leaving it on to see how long it will record on a 4G and battery life i discovered that if you record for longer than 30 min, it will automatically save the 30 min and start a new clip...so if you record for 40 min, you will have 2 separate videos, a 30 min and a 10 min...


That is correct. I forgot all about that.


----------



## D.Hayden's Girl (Jul 30, 2010)

niceee ttt


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I got to try mine out on a 40 yard shot yesteday. Couldnt see the deer, and when I drew my bow I pointed it slightly up and the camera like changed the focus so when I pointed it back at the deer it was all black and I couldnt see anything. But 40 yards and not being able to see the deer kinda sucks. Not impressed with the number 7, its really grainy video compared to what you guys are posting. Hopeing I will get #3 or 6 with the one I have coming


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

smyrnagc said:


> This was posted a couple days ago and is a You Tube video showing how to set the time and date on mini cameras. It is pretty simple and it shows each step.
> 
> SETTING TIME & DATE LINK
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btsGnLqHnLs&feature=related


Did u get yours set? I also have a Mac and confused on how to pull up the time and date stamp??


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

MWoody said:


> Did u get yours set? I also have a Mac and confused on how to pull up the time and date stamp??


I never got a response from anyone on how to do this with a Mac and happen to have Windows Parrellels installed on my Mac and did it that way. So I can't help you out there. Maybe someone that has done it with a Mac will respond.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

smyrnagc said:


> I never got a response from anyone on how to do this with a Mac and happen to have Windows Parrellels installed on my Mac and did it that way. So I can't help you out there. Maybe someone that has done it with a Mac will respond.


Just got it from youtube...thanks!


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

MWoody said:


> Just got it from youtube...thanks!


Will you post the link for us Mac users?


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

smyrnagc said:


> Will you post the link for us Mac users?


I did it just like it says and still not working for me but here's the link www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo9aw_X0oXo&feature=related


----------



## newjigger (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow. I wish I would have seen this thread sooner. I just ordered mine and am really looking forward to getting it all set up. Very cool, thanks for the great idea! Bump


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

sooo did we determine which ebayer to buy these from??

i wanna buy a couple but i wanna get the best ones any links would be appreciated  

Thanks 

Jon


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

GruBBworM said:


> sooo did we determine which ebayer to buy these from??
> 
> i wanna buy a couple but i wanna get the best ones any links would be appreciated
> 
> ...


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

GruBBworM said:


> sooo did we determine which ebayer to buy these from??
> 
> i wanna buy a couple but i wanna get the best ones any links would be appreciated
> 
> ...


From what i'm reading,the ones from China are better(#3's and 4's).I have one from Yallstore in NY and it works good,which is a #8....and people say these are not as good as far as video quality.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Still waiting on mine. It shipped on the 25th.


----------



## Paracord Joes (Aug 28, 2010)

livergsp said:


> $18.37 shipped to door (click here)
> This 3 Pcs set includes 1 x Keychain camera ,1 USB Cable, 1 x 4GB Micro Sd Card
> You can get velcro anywhere.
> 
> ...


Good price...but um, is this to inflate the shipping? Pulled this from the listing.

Shipping Weight: 10 pounds


----------



## robsulm (Oct 21, 2009)

Any one get a #3 version from y'all store, or any other store for that matter?

I know the guy in Ohio (from very first post) has the #8. Confirmed by ebay message.

#3s would have the time/date stamp in lower right corner in yellow with "clear" background, not black background. They would also be the 720X480, not the 640X480.

Check out http://www.chucklohr.com/808/ to determine what version you have.

Thanks.


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

there is a guy in California who i got both of my #3's from. $10 a piece too!


----------



## robsulm (Oct 21, 2009)

kwaldeier,

Was that from digitide? If so, there are no current auctions on ebay from him for these.

Thanks.


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

ya i looked it up and it was from him  sorry i was unsure that he was not selling anymore. It said he had sold 50 so i assume that was all he had...


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

sb220 said:


> Try this tool. Plug your camera to your computer then go here http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en and open and run the Executable-808setclock program at the bottom of the page.
> When the little program comes up, select your camera # (should be a #3 if it is yellow, lower right hand and doesnt have a black background) and click the green arrow in the bottom right corner of program window.
> Should get it straight for you....unless its actually a #8(yellow lower, right with a black background).
> I got a #6 and a #8 and the #8 is being a bear to get working right. I think if I can get the timestamp right the camera will work( or at least tell me its a card issue. Having file compatability issues)...getting the timestamp right is getting frustrating.


Re-ran this link again and it corrected my time stamp problem for good....it is working and it is keeping the correct time and date :set1_applaud:


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

OK I've determined that my camera is junk. I got mine from yallstore it's a #3. I constantly have to reset it because it locks up all the time and most every time when I plug it into the computer it doesn't recognize it untill I reset it. It just doesn't work. I think I'm gonna have to contact them and see what they are willing to do about it.

Anybody else constantly having to reset the #3?


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

its your cord drm11990. most of the cables that come with them are bad. mine is the same way, a 3 and i plug it in and it wont recognize it so i have to play with the usb that goes into the computer and into the camera until it recognizes it to get the stuff off it.


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

kwaldeier said:


> its your cord drm11990. most of the cables that come with them are bad. mine is the same way, a 3 and i plug it in and it wont recognize it so i have to play with the usb that goes into the computer and into the camera until it recognizes it to get the stuff off it.


I'll check to see if I have another cord...I think I do. 
But it still locks up all the the time. I can usually record one time. Stop that recording but when I try to record again it locks up making me do a reset. Oh and almost everytime I unplug from the cord it locks up also. The light stays on causing me to reset. I've read all the post and I'm sure I'm doing things right, it just seems to be malfunctioning.


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

also if the light just stays on, either your card is full or it does not like the card. i had the same problem. had a kingston and switched to a san disk and problem sovled


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine says USB Device Not Recognized. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well the card is not full and I do have a 2gb san disk. Sandisc is all I buy I've always had good luck with them.

I love the idea here but it almost not worth the frustration. I did get a good video of a nice 8 pointer with a split main beam on friday morning. Decided not to shoot it, I have the it has to be as good or better than what I already have rule.

Thanks for the input, any other ideas?


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, mine was a bad cable. Got it figured out now.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

drm11900 said:


> Well the card is not full and I do have a 2gb san disk. Sandisc is all I buy I've always had good luck with them.
> 
> I love the idea here but it almost not worth the frustration. I did get a good video of a nice 8 pointer with a split main beam on friday morning. Decided not to shoot it, I have the it has to be as good or better than what I already have rule.
> 
> Thanks for the input, any other ideas?


The easier tips from the Chuck-site are...

replace the usb cable

Reformat your card using something other than the camera, like a card reader. If you dont have a card reader I dont see why you couldnt use a digital camera or a trail camera. Anything that takes a card (may have to use your mini adapter) and has a usb port

Do a full format, not the quick format that Windows auto selects for you.

Also when you pull up the format window, select the FAT32 setting instead of the FAT(default) that Windows selects for you. I dont know if it makes any difference for all versions but I know it affects the #8's. Chuck's site says FAT32 for all of em though.

Save any video you want to your computer before you reformat and you will have to reset your time stamp afterwards.


Outside of that, stuff gets too advanced for me. Messing with the core programming and resoldering components.


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

sb220 said:


> The easier tips from the Chuck-site are...
> 
> replace the usb cable
> 
> ...


I've reformatted a few times but not fat32 or to a card reader. I'll try that when I get home from work and will update the out come.

Thank you


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I ordered the MD80 (see my last post for the link) which came with a free micro SD card. 
I got it the other day and started some videos then the thing locked up and would not do anything. 
Emailed the seller on Ebay and he promptly sent me another one, same thing happened to the second one. 
Ended up fiddling with both of them to no avail, finally for grins I swapped an extra micro card I had and Wa La both of them work like a charm, except for getting the time and date stamp to work. 
Bottom line, don't fall for the free SD cards on Ebay. 
The quality on the MD80's are ok so I ordered 2 of the keychain cameras (each from a different seller) hoping to get a #3. 
Once I recieve them I will choose the best one to take hunting. 

Still have not found a good place to mount the camera so I can shoot then track the animal. 
Tried on the center of my hat but then you cannot see the target when aimming the bow because my hat is facing away from me. Also tried mounting to a pair of glasses with no lenses but still have the same problem. 
Anyone else have any ideas??
I might try mounting one camera on the bow and one on the hat then editing the 2 together.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I got mine today finally. Its charging now so I will try it in a bit!


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

robsulm said:


> Any one get a #3 version from y'all store, or any other store for that matter?
> 
> I know the guy in Ohio (from very first post) has the #8. Confirmed by ebay message.
> 
> ...


I got mine from the "guy in Ohio" and it is a #3. This is confirmed by the website you provided. I have the yellow letters in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## livergsp (Nov 1, 2008)

Please DO NOT buy from this guy!!!
I would like to apoligize to anyone that ordered one from them because I posted this!!!
This model DOES NOT COME WITH A CARD!!!

I am sorry!!!
Scott



livergsp said:


> $18.37 shipped to door (click here)
> This 3 Pcs set includes 1 x Keychain camera ,1 USB Cable, 1 x 4GB Micro Sd Card
> You can get velcro anywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is the cheapest one that I could find that was from the USA. Under $10 for the 720x480, I'll order one from him soon and use it on my next hunt.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Car-Key-Spy...097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c57434f91


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I got mine from the ohio dealer today and it is a #8. It works pretty well though! I tried it mounted on my sight pointed toward me and then toward the target. Its pretty cool!
It freaked out a bit when it saw my porch light LOL




Mounted in the same spot pointed toward the target


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

Sideways said:


> I ordered the MD80 (see my last post for the link) which came with a free micro SD card.
> I got it the other day and started some videos then the thing locked up and would not do anything.
> Emailed the seller on Ebay and he promptly sent me another one, same thing happened to the second one.
> Ended up fiddling with both of them to no avail, finally for grins I swapped an extra micro card I had and Wa La both of them work like a charm, except for getting the time and date stamp to work.
> ...


The MD80 is better, we got the keychain cameras when they came out for $30 and used them at the sand dunes and trails in Oklahoma. Just taped them to the tops of our helmets and rode our atv's all around. The silly thing is that the cheapest ATV Helmet cam ($50) is 4x bigger and has really bad quality compared to these tiny keychain cams.
The MD80 in particular is slightly all around better than the keychain cam.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

the funny thing is that I bought a $100 helmet cam a couple of years ago and this $15 camera beats it in every way and is a ALOT smaller and easier to use. It definitely wont be replacing my camcorder and tree arm but it will be great for different angles or when I cant get my tree arm set up quick enough!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

What's the best card to get? I just got mine today. I'm gonna head to Walmart as soon as I know.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, I'm going with a 2GB Sandisk. Can I charge it without the card in? I'd like to charge it while I'm gone.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, headed to Walmart, gonna let it charge for an hour.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone??




Stump Shooter said:


> This thing is odd. ha, ha So I went through the steps to get it into video mode, but it's not staying in video mode. What the heck am I doing wrong? Press and hold the video/camera button until the light flashes 3 times. I might be messing up the steps after this.
> 
> Any help?


----------



## huntanfishagain (Oct 27, 2010)

Very cool I am getting a number of ideas to try with one of these may try and make a mini trailcam:smile:


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Stump Shooter said:


> Anyone??


There are no steps after that. When you hold the record button it will flash three times, you turn it loose and you are recording. No lights will be on while recording. When you get ready to stop. Hold down the on/off button. The light will come on then go off.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Got mine working but still having problems getting the time and date stamp to work on my Mac....anybody?


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I gave up trying to get date and time right.Everything else is ok though.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Punch_Free4L said:


> I gave up trying to get date and time right.Everything else is ok though.


Haha i am about to also


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Another MA 4 pointer taken and filmed with this camera:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1346827


----------



## dpcpsu (Apr 11, 2008)

After several attempts and a few lost hours, I finally found a video that explains how to set the date on a #8 camera. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

I read somewhere for mac you just do the same thing everyone else is doing but use TextEdit ?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Cool. Now I got it. Thanks!




phildaddy said:


> There are no steps after that. When you hold the record button it will flash three times, you turn it loose and you are recording. No lights will be on while recording. When you get ready to stop. Hold down the on/off button. The light will come on then go off.


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

My camera isnt working at all. idk whats wrong. I dont think its charging maybe?


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, my card won't push into the slot. It keep springing back out. What is going on? The contact points on the card are facing up.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Finger_Flinger said:


> Ok, my card won't push into the slot. It keep springing back out. What is going on? The contact points on the card are facing up.


I have to push mine in with a toothpick,try that.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Punch_Free4L said:


> I have to push mine in with a toothpick,try that.


Ah ha! That worked! Thanks!


----------



## sdbowhunter1972 (Feb 5, 2010)

livergsp said:


> Please DO NOT buy from this guy!!!
> I would like to apoligize to anyone that ordered one from them because I posted this!!!
> This model DOES NOT COME WITH A CARD!!!
> 
> ...


I bought this one but the pics are really dark...any suggestions?


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, mine is working now, but, I won't lie the quality of the #8 isn't the best. Also there is minimal sound. 

I'll try it in the daylight tomorrow outside, but, I don't think I will be using it for hunting.

EDIT: The picture looks a lot better with a few lights on, heh. I didn't realize it was so dark in here, but the sound is still poor.


----------



## Whitetail4ever (Dec 4, 2008)

So, plugging the camera into the computer charges it? How long does the battery last? And, how long does 4mb last. That is the size card I have.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought I read that you shouldn't charge it for more than 65 minutes or so, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

Took my new fob camera key chain hunting today and tried it out. Took some short videos of does around me and it worked GREAT. The quality is amazing for $20. Really cool


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just received both of mine today. Haven't had a chance to mess with them yet though. Thats on tomorrows agenda.


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

OK...got mine in the mail today...been messing with it all night and FINALLY got the date stamp correct after searching all over!

I received a #8 camera. Not ideal according to www.chucklohr.com...but so far I don't think it is as bad as some are saying!?

Here is how to change the date on the #8 camera's:
Copy & Paste this .txt file onto your computer:
[date] 
2010/11/01 
22:52:00 

The tag.txt file has three parts: header, date and time. The word "date" must be lower case. Or,it can also read like this:

[date] 2009/12/29 16:58:00

Modify the tag.txt file with your date time. Use a text editor (like Windows notepad or equivalent) that will not corrupt the file. If you corrupt the file, the date time will not be set. To be accurate, the time in the files should be the future time when you will turn the camera on. 
1. Connect the USB cable.
2. Copy the tag.txt file to the root of the camera drive. For example if you camera is "E:", then the root would be "E:\". The root is not in a folder.
3. Disconnect the USB cable.
4. Turn the camera off.
5. Turn the camera on. The camera reads tag.txt, sets the date time, and deletes the file.
6. Take a photo.
7. Connect camera to computer with USB cable and save pic or video file to your computer.
8. Open folder where pics are stored on your computer, open pic and verify that date/time is correct!


----------



## ExitWound (Oct 3, 2008)

got mine in the mail today. #8 Seems to work good, just need to mount to my bow now. Where are you guys moutning, stab, sight, ???
Get the sandisk memory cards!


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

I can't believe how many have decided to try this out. I'm glad you all are, but I'm anxiously waiting to see someone else shoot a deer and catch it on video using this camera! 

Come on guys! Don't let me be the only one! LOL


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

ExitWound said:


> got mine in the mail today. #8 Seems to work good, just need to mount to my bow now. Where are you guys moutning, stab, sight, ???
> Get the sandisk memory cards!


I have mine mounted on the sight, less shock and not as loud on the shot while on the sight compared to the stabilizer, after I get back in from hunting this morning I'll try to remember to take a pic of where it is mounted on my sight to show everyone.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

sb220 said:


> I read somewhere for mac you just do the same thing everyone else is doing but use TextEdit ?


I tried and it didn't work and used the video above your post.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

I purchased two from the guy in Ohio and so far so good. Haven't been able to connect on film yet but it's been close. Only a matter of time. The kids love seeing the video of hunting even when I don't shoot anything. I really don't remember if I have the 3 or the 8, but whatever I have, I'm thrilled at the quality for the price


----------



## wolverine1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Bynovel on Amazon selling them but it's a bait and switch deal beware, it doesn't come with the 4GB card. In his listing it says:
(Come with 4gb SD card, support up to 16GB. (This 3 Pcs set includes 1 x Keychain camera ,1 USB Cable, 1 x 4GB Micro Sd Card).
In another spot under Product Description it says (Three Pcs set of 1 Keychain camera, 1 USB cabel, one 4gb card...) Under Product Description it again says, (This 3 Pcs set includes 1 x Keychain camera ,1 USB Cable, 1 x 4GB Micro Sd Card). There is no place in the listing that says what you quote to me, “No memory card included in this sale; fast shipment, very small and convenient to put on your keychain, great price, still comes with good quality.“
Obviously by the listing title it would make one to believe there is a 4GB Micro SD Card include, like I said it doesn't.


----------



## sleepinatree (Nov 17, 2008)

MWoody said:


> I tried and it didn't work and used the video above your post.


Try this;

Plug camera in
Delete everything on the memory card
Paste the time/date txt file to the card
Drag the drive into the trash can to eject it
Unplug the camera
Turn off the camera
Turn the camera back on
Record a test video to verify time/date stamp

That is how I finally got mine two working! :thumbs_up

I found that if you do not erase everything on the card, and just add a new txt file, it will only recognize the old txt file.


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

that arrow flight video was cool. I wonder what it would be like if you mounted one to your arrow and then shot an animal with it. That would be wicked


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

there is video of that...the camera on an arrow..


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Camera erratic behavior solved!

By accident I fixed my camera. It was acting like a car's electrical system might if it had a bad ground. Well that's what my problem was with the camera. Turns out the SD card was not making a good connection. I took the case apart and squeezed in on the card slot and it worked fine. So I gave it a little extra squeeze so that the card fit more snug and (as said in a previous post) WA LA!
Works now as it should! Woo Hoo

If your camera is locking up and you have to reset it all the time, try taking the case apart and give the SD card slot a squeeze. It just might solve your problem.


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

kwaldeier said:


> there is video of that...the camera on an arrow..


i know that is what i mean. I wonder if you could shoot an animal with one on the arrow?


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

I got mine last night from http://www.themicrocamera.com/ I charged it and tested it and works fine, even changed the date. The quality of the video and photos are amazing for the price you pay. just wanted to put my imput into the list.


----------



## robsulm (Oct 21, 2009)

kamera,

What version is yours? Is it the version 3 as shown on the sample footage on their site. (time/date stamp in lower right corner in yellow with transparent background - NOT black background). I have emailed them several times to confirm, but have not received a response. Also, the website said that the camera would have the date set for you before shipping.....

Thanks.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

sleepinatree said:


> Try this;
> 
> Plug camera in
> Delete everything on the memory card
> ...


Still not working for me. When i clicl on save file it won't allow me to save to when i put .text after TAG???
Also i am getting a choppy video....any idea as to why...anybody?


----------



## robsulm (Oct 21, 2009)

MWoody,

Check out http://www.chucklohr.com/808/ for solutions for your camera, recommendations, issues, etc. You need to know the version of your camera. Reference the table on the website. It is based on the position of the time/date stamp in the video mode.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

robsulm said:


> MWoody,
> 
> Check out http://www.chucklohr.com/808/ for solutions for your camera, recommendations, issues, etc. You need to know the version of your camera. Reference the table on the website. It is based on the position of the time/date stamp in the video mode.


Ok my cam is a number 8, which i heard is a good cam to have.


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

robsulm said:


> kamera,
> 
> What version is yours? Is it the version 3 as shown on the sample footage on their site. (time/date stamp in lower right corner in yellow with transparent background - NOT black background). I have emailed them several times to confirm, but have not received a response. Also, the website said that the camera would have the date set for you before shipping.....
> 
> hanks.


how do I find out what version is??? FOUND answer,,,, mine is a version 8


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

kamera said:


> how do I find out what version is???


Go to the website that robsulm had posted and you'll find out on there.

I actually think the best camera is a number 3.....don't think number 8 is any good


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

MWoody said:


> Go to the website that robsulm had posted and you'll find out on there.
> 
> I actually think the best camera is a number 3.....don't think number 8 is any good


I must have got lucky and got a good one cause this is super,,, I'm a photographer and this little thing impresses me for the cost....


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

kamera said:


> I must have got lucky and got a good one cause this is super,,, I'm a photographer and this little thing impresses me for the cost....


Haha good for you man! I got a bung one...lol! Mine is mix between a scratched cd and an old t.v with banana ears


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

honestly that is what I was expecting to get myself,, just could'nt see getting that much for the cost and what it is... thats why I'm overly suprised... FOR NOW>>>> lol


----------



## Big10 (Jan 30, 2009)

Big10 said:


> Fine print says no memory card included with this auction. $22.88 + shipping includes card. Still not a bad deal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...new_mbc?ie=UTF8&m=AVGG0PHLMEDOK&condition=new
> 
> Edit: I tried adding teh $22 one to my cart & it added the $14 item. Wonder what I'll get?


So I ordered this one $26 shipped includes 4gb card. I got the #6 version & so far the test videos I did look good & sound good. I used the link ( http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en ) someone posted here to set the date & that worked with no problems. I can't wait to use it in the woods tomorrow.


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

MWoody said:


> Go to the website that robsulm had posted and you'll find out on there.
> 
> I actually think the best camera is a number 3.....don't think number 8 is any good


you are right #3 is best next #6 and than #8 all three use the processor from Sunplus


----------



## robsulm (Oct 21, 2009)

The main difference between the #3, #6, and #8 is the audio.

From Chuck Lohr's site Audio mono: Version 3: 16 bit, 22050 Hz, 352kbps PCM. Version 8: 8 bit, 16000 Hz, 128kbps ADPCM, U-law 

From some of the version 8 videos on chuck's site, the audio is terrible! The video quality is about the same from the comments on chuck's site which reflect missing frames, etc.


----------



## Dunk93 (Mar 8, 2010)

After scratching my head for days on which camera to order and from where, hopefully my review can help you make your decision a little easier.

I ended up ordering my microcamera from here: http://www.themicrocamera.com/products/The-Micro-Camera.html

It came with:

- Version #6 camera which is a slight variant of the #3. Same high quality video processor with some slight modifications to the battery. 
- USB CABLE
- 4GB micro SD (San Disk)
- Velcro for mounting your unit to your bow
- Free Shipping

Total cost to my door: $30.95

More info can be found about the different version cameras here: http://www.chucklohr.com/808/

When ordering from the above website you get a 30 day money back guarantee and/or replacement. All the devices are tested before they are shipped, and received it in three business days from purchase. The package came from Burnsville, NC if you are trying to identify the seller across other platforms.

Upon receipt, I followed the instructions the camera came with. I popped in the micro sd card. I plugged the microcamera into the USB cable it came with, and plugged that into my computer. I let it charge for 60-90 minutes, and began to use it right away. The pictures came out great, as was the audio/video quality as well. 

I let the camera run in video mode for as long as it would run on a full charge, and was able to capture a video length of about 30 minutes. Careful not to overcharge the battery as this may overheat the unit and damage some of the internal parts. 

A simple plug and play connect to my computer via usb and was able to view the pics and videos with excellent picture, video, and sound quality.

So far everything seems to be working fine and is of better quality than i expected. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

SORRY, I MESSED UP,,,,, I was looking at the photo date for the time stanp,,,, Just took another video and it is yellow on the bottom left,,, VERSION 6

SORRY>>


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

Dunk93 said:


> After scratching my head for days on which camera to order and from where, hopefully my review can help you make your decision a little easier.
> 
> I ended up ordering my microcamera from here: http://www.themicrocamera.com/products/The-Micro-Camera.html
> 
> ...



Exactly the same here. sorry for the mix up.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

First card I got was a 2 GB San Disk. Went to Wally to get a 4 GB. All they had was I think PNY. WOULD NOT READ. Took it back and got 3 more San Disk 2 GB.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

phildaddy said:


> First card I got was a 2 GB San Disk. Went to Wally to get a 4 GB. All they had was I think PNY. WOULD NOT READ. Took it back and got 3 more San Disk 2 GB.


I have a PNY....maybe i should return it to bestbuy and get a San Disk???


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I took mine on its first hunt today and was able to get some footage of a small buck following a doe. My only question is, how long will it wait in standby before shutting off? Mine seems to shut off after only a minute or two. also, I have had to do a reset on mine twice now because it just stopped doing anything. Now the yellow light is flashing when I plug the USB in. It never did this before. What the heck is going on?


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

No instructions with mine. Could I get some help with button assignments? How to power on/off.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Everthing I try doesn't work to fix date time thing so......im done with it.Maybe it can't be done with windows 7 because i'm not getting the same stuff on my screen you guys mention when I plug in the camera so Ill just shoot some vids that will be a couple years old........no prob!:shade:


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Punch_Free4L said:


> Everthing I try doesn't work to fix date time thing so......im done with it.Maybe it can't be done with windows 7 because i'm not getting the same stuff on my screen you guys mention when I plug in the camera so Ill just shoot some vids that will be a couple years old........no prob!:shade:


Hahahaha I did too. Mine has good audio so I'll just state the date and time.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Jack Nasty said:


> No instructions with mine. Could I get some help with button assignments? How to power on/off.
> Thanks,
> Tony


Looking down on the camera with the key chain in the back. On left back side is the sd card slot. Place micro sd card in with strips up. Push in until it latches (flush). Front left side is usb cable port. Two buttons on top back are dummy buttons. They do nothing. Two buttons on front top. The back one of the two is the on/off button. Hold down until light comes on. Front button is record button. Tap to take still pics or hold until it flashes three time fast then turn it loose and you are recording. There will be no lights on while recording. To turn off. Simply hold on/off button down. Light will come on then go off. You can charge it with the usb cable hooked to the computer or if you have one you can plug the usb cable into the camera and a 110v charger much like and Iphone charger. Someone else may can help you better. Good Luck....


----------



## wolverine1 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think mounting it to your hat is the best deal but the velcro just isn't cutting it, it keeps coming un-stuck from the bill of the hat. Do you guys have any suggestions as to some sort of a clip we could use, similar to the clip on bill lights you can get for hats? I see one guy had something similar to this that actually had a ball and joint hookup but have no idea where a guy could pick something up like this.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe a cell phone belt clip? Cut it down with a dremel tool and super glue it to the bottom of th camera


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

I got one of mine from Yall store yesterday. It's a #8. I have another one coming from china. The one I got seems to be working pretty good. Setting the time and date was kind of a pain but I got it. (not real sure how). I set it up last night and shot a few arrows. Video and sound seemed good. Only problem was I had to reset it twice. I think there may be something to the card holder idea. Both times I had to take the card out to get it to reset. I'm going to take mine apart and squeeze the card holder a little.


----------



## dods2403 (Aug 29, 2006)

Got mine from a Ohio dealer on Ebay and its a #6. As everybody else, I'm pretty impressed with the quality for such a cheap item. I shot with it a little last night along with lumenocks on my arrows. It's pretty cool with the lumenok because you do actually see the arrow now. Cant wait to get out this weekend and try it out.

~dods~


----------



## Dunk93 (Mar 8, 2010)

One thing I'm a little uncertain about is the charging of the battery.

When i first received the camera i charged it for 90 minutes like the instructions stated with a usb cable connected to directly to my pc. After its first use i got about a 30 minute video out of it before the battery went dead which i was happy with. 

Second time i tried recharging i did the same thing but this time i only got a 12 min video out of it before the battery went dead which was discouraging. I thought maybe the battery didn't fully charge?

So I went online and read that when the battery is charged the led light will go off. So when i tried charging it again i left it on a little longer thinking maybe it didn't get a full charge, and wanted to see if the light would go off, but it never did. 

So I took it off after 120min b/c i was worried i would over charge it and didnt want to overheat the unit. This time i still only got about a 15min video.

So now I'm thinking maybe when charging it though the PC, the PC wasn't juicing up the battery properly, so i tried using my 5V ipod adapter charger, and plugged it into the wall for 90 minutes to see if it would charge it more efficiently. This time i got a 25 min video before the battery died. 

So to me it seems charging thru the PC wasn't doing the job properly. Not that i would need a 25 min in the woods but I would like to know:

a) what method are you all using to charge your batteries? (usb to pc or wall outlet with 5V adapter?)
b) how long are you charging it for?
c) have you ever noticed the led light go off indicating a "full charge"?
d) how long of a video are you getting before your battery dies?

I was under the impression that the battery would last for about an hour of video but I'm only getting 1/2 that on a what i think is a good charge.

Thanks.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where to get a #3 camera ??? I checked with Yallstore and all they have are #8 cameras, not listed as being very good on the 808 camera site. Another few bits of info for you guys. First of all, never charge them for more than an hour. It is very easy to burn out those tiny LIPO batteries. Second of all: there is no reason at all to by a micro SD card over 4 GB. The camera only has enough battery for about 1 hour (give or take), and 1 hour recording (give or take) will fit on a 4 GB card !! These are a few facts that I've turned up in my search on these cameras.

So if anyone knows where to get a #3, please let me know. I bought a camera, but received a #6. The video is not bad, but the audio is terrible.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Punch_Free4L said:


> Everthing I try doesn't work to fix date time thing so......im done with it.Maybe it can't be done with windows 7 because i'm not getting the same stuff on my screen you guys mention when I plug in the camera so Ill just shoot some vids that will be a couple years old........no prob!:shade:


Did you try the setclock program that somebody put a link to higher up in this thread ?? It works !


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Jack Nasty said:


> No instructions with mine. Could I get some help with button assignments? How to power on/off.
> Thanks,
> Tony


Power on=long click rear button
Power off=long click rear button
picture=short click front button
video=long click front button LED will flash 3 times short click stops video


----------



## Dunk93 (Mar 8, 2010)

bowhuntrrl said:


> Does anyone know where to get a #3 camera ??? I checked with Yallstore and all they have are #8 cameras, not listed as being very good on the 808 camera site. Another few bits of info for you guys. First of all, never charge them for more than an hour. It is very easy to burn out those tiny LIPO batteries. Second of all: there is no reason at all to by a micro SD card over 4 GB. The camera only has enough battery for about 1 hour (give or take), and 1 hour recording (give or take) will fit on a 4 GB card !! These are a few facts that I've turned up in my search on these cameras.
> 
> So if anyone knows where to get a #3, please let me know. I bought a camera, but received a #6. The video is not bad, but the audio is terrible.


I received a #6 and felt both the video and audio quality seemed perfectly fine. Strange.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

wolverine1 said:


> I think mounting it to your hat is the best deal but the velcro just isn't cutting it, it keeps coming un-stuck from the bill of the hat. Do you guys have any suggestions as to some sort of a clip we could use, similar to the clip on bill lights you can get for hats? I see one guy had something similar to this that actually had a ball and joint hookup but have no idea where a guy could pick something up like this.


Just velcro it to the top of your bill light. Then you can track at night and video at the same time hands free. That will also make it easier to adjust by sliding on the bill of your cap for head on and shooting position. And it will make for silent removal for taking pics or video handheld, then just slip light and all back on your cap.


----------



## Atwater27 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got mine yesterday. Got it on ebay from china took a little less than 2 weeks. I think the camera was 1.70 with about 6 shipping. I got it working and it looks like I got model #6. I have been testing it with a 4g class 2 card made by ADATA. I noticed the video would stutter every few seconds. The picture and sound were good. It also stopped recording on its own. I wonder if all this is because its a class 2 not a 4? Now to try to change the date. If anyone has done this on a #6 let me know how you did it. I have not been able to find a clear discription.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Lower class card is slower. It will contribute to choppy video


----------



## Atwater27 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just used this web site and it worked great for changing the date and time on my #6. Has anyone had any problems with a class 4 card? I am having problems with choppy video on a class 2. I was going to try a Kingston class 4 anyone have any luck with this one?


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Figured out how to change the time and date stamp on the MD80 camera I bought. 

Someone should start their own business changing the time and date stamp on these cameras. :usa2:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

About to order the one from Ohio..


----------



## flounderv2 (Nov 9, 2009)

Mine is scheduled to deliver tomorrow and I will try it out this weekend if all goes well.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

bowhuntrrl said:


> Did you try the setclock program that somebody put a link to higher up in this thread ?? It works !


Yeah but mine is a #8 and its not listed on the drop down menu for the model of camera.


----------



## 7mmstwencore (Aug 12, 2010)

Ordered one from Ohio thanks for info.


----------



## Atwater27 (Dec 3, 2008)

anyone know why I only get about 2 min of video before it stops? I have a 4g card and plenty of memory. I thought I would be able to get about 20 min of non stop video before it would stop.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Atwater27 said:


> anyone know why I only get about 2 min of video before it stops? I have a 4g card and plenty of memory. I thought I would be able to get about 20 min of non stop video before it would stop.


Did you charge it?


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

The one I got works really well, but the lens must be slightly turned. Everything I film is at like a 45 degree angle. It's frickin' annoying. I guess that's what I get for $8.


----------



## nodarkside4me (Dec 30, 2008)

*need help*

i am not at all computer savy i have tried everything on hear to get the date and time right and it wont do it it is driving me NUTS please for the love of god what am i doing wrong thx i b willing to sent it to someone to i bought 2 thxs AT BROTHERS you allways seem to come through :angry:


----------



## ExitWound (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry if this was asked/answered - but was wondering if you are leaving the camera on then hitting record when deer come into frame? Or do you wait with it off to save battery? I'm worried that will be a lot of clicks to remember if Freak Nasty comes running in. What has worked for you?


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

ExitWound said:


> sorry if this was asked/answered - but was wondering if you are leaving the camera on then hitting record when deer come into frame? Or do you wait with it off to save battery? I'm worried that will be a lot of clicks to remember if Freak Nasty comes running in. What has worked for you?


Leave it off until you hear/see an animal. When they're walking and creating noise, then turn it on and activate the video. 

I'm still dying to see someone else shoot a deer and filming it with their camera!


----------



## cannedham1 (Sep 9, 2009)

I got one that came from china for $25. Im not really happy with it cause when I play what ive recorded the volume plays faster than the video and it cuts in and out. Any one know what might be the problem. Is there a way to change the speed of the video to keep up with the volume.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

cannedham1 said:


> I got one that came from china for $25. Im not really happy with it cause when I play what ive recorded the volume plays faster than the video and it cuts in and out. Any one know what might be the problem. Is there a way to change the speed of the video to keep up with the volume.


Try a different memory card.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Just a point of advice for anyone starting out with this. Not sure if it holds true for everyone so definitely try it. For those of you mounting it on the top of your stabilizer, try watching the animal or whatever you're trying to film through your sight ring to get the propert angle of the target. The first few times I was filming way higher than I wanted to not even getting the target. When I draw back and aim with my sights, it centers perfect on the target. Now, when I want to film, I just try to follow the animal with the sight. I'm not full draw the entire time obviously, just watching through the ring.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Cthuntfish said:


> Just a point of advice for anyone starting out with this. Not sure if it holds true for everyone so definitely try it. For those of you mounting it on the top of your stabilizer, try watching the animal or whatever you're trying to film through your sight ring to get the propert angle of the target. The first few times I was filming way higher than I wanted to not even getting the target. When I draw back and aim with my sights, it centers perfect on the target. Now, when I want to film, I just try to follow the animal with the sight. I'm not full draw the entire time obviously, just watching through the ring.


Bingo! That's what I do too.


----------



## Atwater27 (Dec 3, 2008)

Punch_Free4L said:


> Did you charge it?


Yeah its charged. I can turn it back on and record several 2 min clips but not any longer. I am gonna pick up a kingston 8g class 4 card today and see if that helps. Every thing else about this $7 camera is great, the video (less the stutters every 10 sec.) and the sound is good.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

I know this is not a bow kill but I wanted to share my first Bow video and tell you this camera ia awsome. You can see where my arrow hits on the bear because I am shooting FOBS with a homemade lighted nock. The Deer I hit just behind the front leg but it looks like I missed due to the dust. The back side of the deer is all shot out so everytime I shoot it it looks like dust. i did not have a lighted nock on that arrow.


----------



## flounderv2 (Nov 9, 2009)

Mine just showed a few min ago. Been playing with it at the office and hopefully all goes well this weekend I will have some footage. Wish I had some lighted nocks to help visibility.


----------



## Atwater27 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just tried a class 4, 4g card and it works great. I got over 45 min of recording without it stopping.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I now recieved a number 8 from Yallstore and the video quality far exceeds the number 7. Im also gonna pick up a class 4 4gb card and see if that helps even more but im already impressed. AND I can open it on my mac in quiktime and not VLC which means no more converting videos!!!!! YAY


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

hunter41606 said:


> I now recieved a number 8 from Yallstore and the video quality far exceeds the number 7. Im also gonna pick up a class 4 4gb card and see if that helps even more but im already impressed. AND I can open it on my mac in quiktime and not VLC which means no more converting videos!!!!! YAY


Can u get the date/time stamp changed on your mac?


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

MWoody said:


> Can u get the date/time stamp changed on your mac?


Not yet.. If i get it ill let you know first thing!


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

10ptkicker said:


> i know that is what i mean. I wonder if you could shoot an animal with one on the arrow?


10pt - I about peed my pants laughing . . .


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

BowmanPa said:


> I know this is not a bow kill but I wanted to share my first Bow video and tell you this camera ia awsome. You can see where my arrow hits on the bear because I am shooting FOBS with a homemade lighted nock. The Deer I hit just behind the front leg but it looks like I missed due to the dust. The back side of the deer is all shot out so everytime I shoot it it looks like dust. i did not have a lighted nock on that arrow.


Are you use class 4 sandisk or class 2? video look good


----------



## DXT Buck Slayer (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there a reason no one gets #4? Seems like that one would be the best quality out of the key chain cams.


----------



## buttonbuckiller (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone try the sunglasses model? Seems like that would be easier to aim.


----------



## boder (Nov 26, 2007)

I received number 8's from ebay sellers hi-etech and mambate, both out of new york. pretty happy with the product cant wait to get some use out of them. the chucklohr.com website is very helpful.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone else have bad motion blur with 8? I love the video quality but the motion blur is gonna be the killer for trying to get the deer in frame after shot.. Would it help a lot to get a class 4 card? Im not talking a little I want something i will notice the difference


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

hunter41606 said:


> Anyone else have bad motion blur with 8? I love the video quality but the motion blur is gonna be the killer for trying to get the deer in frame after shot.. Would it help a lot to get a class 4 card? Im not talking a little I want something i will notice the difference


I would like to know as well. I found that I get the same blur if I move kind of quick. The video is still pretty good though!


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

bowhunter009 said:


> Are you use class 4 sandisk or class 2? video look good



I am using the 2gb from Walmart. I would like to try a 4gb to see what it would look like and to see if that will help on the freeze frame on the playback. Other than that I am very happy with the video. I have a couple more cameras coming and I am crossing my fingers they are the V3. The V3s are getting harder and harder to find but if you do find them then the are up in price for them.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Card size...2gb versus 4gb is different than the card's class. Card class has something to do with how fast information can be written to it. I think the highest non HC card you can readily find is class 4. Though places like Newegg.com do have a class 6 non HC but it seems like a generic. I could be wrong though. 
Check out Newegg.com though and read the reviews. Great place to buy computer stuff at low prices and you can search by card class also. Just remember that SDHC cards don't work with these cameras


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

I found this info about the Class of SD cards. I believe I am going to get some a 4 gb or even a 8 gb card.

http://www.sdcard.org/developers/tech/speed_class/


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a PNR 4GB and i am getting a choppy video when i move the cam kinda fast? Other than that i love the video quality of this thing. Taking it with me here in a bit to see if i can knock a doe down.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> I found this info about the Class of SD cards. I believe I am going to get some a 4 gb or even a 8 gb card.
> 
> http://www.sdcard.org/developers/tech/speed_class/


Just so you aren't confusing size with class. Those 8gb can be expensive and a low class 8gb card will not make your video smoother. Just allow you to store more.
A class 4 2gb card has the potential to give you smoother video than a class 2 8gb card. The higher the class the less frame loss you could experience regardless of how many gb's the card has


----------



## msman 825 (Nov 4, 2010)

So which one did you guys figure out was the best, and where did it come from


----------



## DXT Buck Slayer (Oct 25, 2010)

It wouldn't be as choppy or blurry if you got a cam with higher quality and resolution. You get what you pay for, your spending peanuts on a camera and using it outdoors. Thats why I was asking about #4, it should be way better quality in HD for only a couple more bucks.


----------



## DXT Buck Slayer (Oct 25, 2010)

something like this...... http://cgi.ebay.com/Spy-Camera-Key-...t=Video_Games_Accessories&hash=item3cb2196127

Or if you want to spend a little more but get more featuers including a free 8gb card you could go for something like this....http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-8GB-Spy-Ca...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b5c3f3e6


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

DXT Buck Slayer said:


> It wouldn't be as choppy or blurry if you got a cam with higher quality and resolution. You get what you pay for, your spending peanuts on a camera and using it outdoors. Thats why I was asking about #4, it should be way better quality in HD for only a couple more bucks.


The #4 is actually one of the worst of these cameras !! Why wou8ld you think it would be the best??? Quote from chucklohr"s site:Fake HD. Terrible duplicate frame rate. Good audio. The audio is only 8 bit compared to 16 bit for the #3,#6, and #8. Those are the best cams in that order. Also, the larger the card that you buy, the faster that it needs to be, at least a class 6. A 2 GB Sandisk from Walmart tests out at almost 6GB . Here's a cut and paste of my results using H2testw (which you can download) of the 2 GB Sandisk..

Test finished without errors.
You can now delete the test files *.h2w or verify them again.
Writing speed: 5.93 MByte/s
Reading speed: 14.5 MByte/s
H2testw v1.4


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

sb220 said:


> Just so you aren't confusing size with class. Those 8gb can be expensive and a low class 8gb card will not make your video smoother. Just allow you to store more.
> A class 4 2gb card has the potential to give you smoother video than a class 2 8gb card. The higher the class the less frame loss you could experience regardless of how many gb's the card has


I got a 2gb Sandisk card from Walmart so how can i tell it if it is a #2 or #4 card?


----------



## DXT Buck Slayer (Oct 25, 2010)

bowhuntrrl said:


> The #4 is actually one of the worst of these cameras !! Why wou8ld you think it would be the best??? Quote from chucklohr"s site:Fake HD. Terrible duplicate frame rate. Good audio. The audio is only 8 bit compared to 16 bit for the #3,#6, and #8. Those are the best cams in that order. Also, the larger the card that you buy, the faster that it needs to be, at least a class 6. A 2 GB Sandisk from Walmart tests out at almost 6GB . Here's a cut and paste of my results using H2testw (which you can download) of the 2 GB Sandisk..
> 
> Test finished without errors.
> You can now delete the test files *.h2w or verify them again.
> ...


So your trying to tell me 720x480 is better then 1280x960 and 2GB is better then 8Gb?


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> I got a 2gb Sandisk card from Walmart so how can i tell it if it is a #2 or #4 card?


Ok after a little searching, what you have is most likely a class 2. All of us with regular micro SD cards most likely have a class 2. There seems to be a PNY class 4 but thats all I can find.

Now I may be wrong about the SDHC thing. I think I read in this thread that SDHC wouldnt work....but according to the ChuckLohr site SDHC does work in which case you could go up to a class 10 card, but that high gets expensive and whats the point of spending alot of cash on these things....put that money toward a real camera. 

Anyone with a SDHC card laying around able to use it with these cameras?


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

I purchased 1 from Ohio ebay seller bhubert80 today $20.76 , "free wall charger" LoL anxious to give a review of what #build , i want a class 4 8gb micro sd hc hope the one i buy tests as advertises class 4 should be 4mb/sec. Every time i get on this archery talk you at'ers have me reaching into my empty pockets. Thank you guys. : ) enjoy the hunt


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

I use PNY class 4 SDHC on my #8 and a friend he use SANDISK class 2 SDHC it work fine sound is ok i don't know where you guy get that you could not use SDHC card


sb220 said:


> Ok after a little searching, what you have is most likely a class 2. All of us with regular micro SD cards most likely have a class 2. There seems to be a PNY class 4 but thats all I can find.
> 
> Now I may be wrong about the SDHC thing. I think I read in this thread that SDHC wouldnt work....but according to the ChuckLohr site SDHC does work in which case you could go up to a class 10 card, but that high gets expensive and whats the point of spending alot of cash on these things....put that money toward a real camera.
> 
> Anyone with a SDHC card laying around able to use it with these cameras?


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

bowhunter009 said:


> I use PNY class 4 SDHC on my #8 and a friend he use SANDISK class 2 SDHC it work fine sound is ok i don't know where you guy get that you could not use SDHC card


Where do you look to find the Class on the card? I have a Sandisk 2gb from Walmart and it does not have anything on it about a class. Sure would like to know how to tell what it is.


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

BowmanPa said:


> I got a 2gb Sandisk card from Walmart so how can i tell it if it is a #2 or #4 card?


you looking for the #2 inside the C is class 2 if the #4 is inside the C is class 4


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

bowhunter009 said:


> you looking for the #2 inside the C is class 2 if the #4 is inside the C is class 4


I do not see and #s. i am looking at my adapter and the sd card as I am typing.


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is a 4gb class 2 sandisk http://www.buy.com/prod/sandisk-4gb...hc-card-class-2-4-gb/q/loc/101/207922387.html


BowmanPa said:


> I do not see and #s. i am looking at my adapter and the sd card as I am typing.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't figure out how to set date/time on a #4?


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

there is no class on a 2 G card. only 4 and up...


----------



## archer pse (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally got around to ordering 2 cameras today. Been meaing to for a while, but kept forgeting.

I know it's been mentioned before, but, Thank you JakeInMa for this thread. One of the best on here!!


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

I know it has been talked about, but without going and reading all the posts....what kinda SD card do I need and where can I get it and how much? My camera will be here Monday!


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Bump, I love this thread! ttt:cheers:


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

DXT Buck Slayer said:


> So your trying to tell me 720x480 is better then 1280x960 and 2GB is better then 8Gb?


I just got the 1280x960. Worst video ever. It is not HD. Where can i get one of the good ones, like the #3?


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

Window will not recognize my devise? Please advise


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

use this link http://www.chucklohr.com/808/ most likely the usb cable. "not sure if win 7 is supported" im still waiting for my cam  , did it charge ? give us more info post back if you find the solution.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I need some help guys. I used my camera yesterday and could watch the videos just fine on my computer. Today I went hunting and killed a doe using the camera and when I came home to watch the footage, all of the files on the card say .ATI files and I cant do anything with them. The camera will not work now, it turns on but wont record. I suspect that the card took a dump on me:sad: I REALLY want to see that footage. Am I pretty much screwed?


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

try to rename it to the original file extension [ .avi ]see if that works.


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

my only guess to the problem would be full card or corrupt ram like you say .. im still sifting through chuchlohr.com to find possible solutions .. let us know the solution ...


----------



## um2012 (Nov 20, 2008)

I got the one from the amazon link that was posted earlier in this thread. I realized it didn't have the memory card but figured Amazon would be safe to deal with so I went ahead with it. It only took 3 days for it to arrive and so far I am very pleased. It is a number 6 camera which from what I have read is one of the better ones. The video I have taken with it so far have been great and the audio is really good as well. I am truly amazed at the quality for the price. I can't wait to get this thing in the woods and see how it works out.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

public land said:


> my only guess to the problem would be full card or corrupt ram like you say .. im still sifting through chuchlohr.com to find possible solutions .. let us know the solution ...


I tried renaming it and that didnt work. I just bought a new 2g card and it seems to work fine now but I cant check to see if it recorded until I get home. I guess I wont be seeing the footage I shot today.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm always leary of cheap products from China. Something goes wrong, what recourse do you have. Frankly I'd rather buy from the U.S. I Goggled this site http://www.themicrocamera.com/pages/Shipping-&-Returns.html Although it does cost $15.95 (with free shiping) it does have a 30 day breakage/dissatisfaction warranty. Currently on back order, but worth checking out. I may very well pick one up later.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Ancient Archer said:


> I'm always leary of cheap products from China. Something goes wrong, what recourse do you have. Frankly I'd rather buy from the U.S. I Goggled this site http://www.themicrocamera.com/pages/Shipping-&-Returns.html Although it does cost $15.95 (with free shiping) it does have a 30 day breakage/dissatisfaction warranty. Currently on back order, but worth checking out. I may very well pick one up later.


\

But it appears to be the same Made in China cam.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

tpcollins said:


> \
> 
> But it appears to be the same Made in China cam.


It is!


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

loc said:


> Window will not recognize my devise? Please advise


Same here!


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

well there went 2hrs and 20bucks  (read all 16pgs, and decided what the hey ill try it out)....now back to homework :embara:


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

I got my other two cameras and they are not the V3, they are the V8 and when I put my 2gb card in the sound it good but if I move the camera just a little bit then the video goes blurry but when I stop or live it on the desk it is fine. Do you think it is th card or is it just the V8 are junk?


----------



## ExitWound (Oct 3, 2008)

in case u were wondering- 4gb SanDisk card from Walmart was $14.88 The back of the package says class2 (the number 2 inside a C) but that just means it supports class 2. Id you look on the card itself under the "D" there is a 4 inside the big "C" meaning class4 card. It did NOT seem to improve the blur you get when moving the Version8 camera. GREAT video when still but it does still blur when moving. Oh, and the guy who posted the video of how to set the time/date was spot on. Made more sense watching him, even though he was on a Mac. Still worked on my PC.
Only bad part now is calling for rain most of this week and the Orange army arrives Saturday.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

I love that so many are trying this out, but WILL SOMEONE ELSE SHOOT A DEER AND TAPE IT WITH THIS CAMERA!!! LOL!!! Oh, and my camera is dead. It got soaked the other day while hunting in heavy rain all day.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

JakeInMa said:


> I love that so many are trying this out, but WILL SOMEONE ELSE SHOOT A DEER AND TAPE IT WITH THIS CAMERA!!! LOL!!! Oh, and my camera is dead. It got soaked the other day while hunting in heavy rain all day.


So.....I guess that answers a question I had,like how they handled the wet stuff.


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

This was my test run with the camera. I love it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZTAfbBOy6c


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

BlkIce said:


> This was my test run with the camera. I love it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZTAfbBOy6c


I saw that video the other day and was dying for you to take a shot...LOL


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

Those were some very young, small deer. I'm looking for this one... I don't have any pics of him yet this year but, I have pics after season ended last year and he made it. I'm 90% that I seen him crossing this year but, not positive.


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

BowmanPa said:


> I got my other two cameras and they are not the V3, they are the V8 and when I put my 2gb card in the sound it good but if I move the camera just a little bit then the video goes blurry but when I stop or live it on the desk it is fine. Do you think it is th card or is it just the V8 are junk?


V8 is not junk just not as good V3 at last you have 1 V3 and 0 V3 for me lol


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

nice rach with small body, i hope you get video of him good luck


BlkIce said:


> Those were some very young, small deer. I'm looking for this one... I don't have any pics of him yet this year but, I have pics after season ended last year and he made it. I'm 90% that I seen him crossing this year but, not positive.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

bowhunter009 said:


> V8 is not junk just not as good V3 at last you have 1 V3 and 0 V3 for me lol


I had 2 V3 and sold one to a guy at work because I thought I was getting a couple more V3s from the seller I got my first ones from. Dumb move on my part.:angry::tomato::BangHead::BangHead:


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got a doe Fri morning 11/5 that I'd like to share but can't seem to get it to upload to photobucket. Never tried youtube.
What site would guys recommend. It seems that photobucket is working but it ran all night and was only at 53%. I'm trying again now and it still seems pretty slow. Is this normal. I've never tried to upload videos before.


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

I received a # 8 camera and after taking a couple of video I had a bunch (9) of strange files show up with weird symbols and they took up almost all of my 4gb card and I couldn't get them deleted. So, I reformatted my card and got them all cleared off but now windows media player will not play my new videos like it would before. I tried a different player and it will play them, but I would like to use Windows Media Player. Anyone else experience this or have any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I shot a doe sat. morning while the camera was rolling. Got home and went to check it out and my card is corrupted!:angry: I cant look at the video no matter what I do. I am pretty bummed about it!ukey:


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> I shot a doe sat. morning while the camera was rolling. Got home and went to check it out and my card is corrupted!:angry: I cant look at the video no matter what I do. I am pretty bummed about it!ukey:


Aww man that sucks! Sorry to hear it.
You know what the neatest thing is about replaying your own kill is? You get to replay all the details of the actual shot! Its awesome. A big thanks to the op on this one.

Looks like my video is loading ok to photobucket but is taking forever. Won't get it on here till tomorrow night.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

BlkIce said:


> Those were some very young, small deer. I'm looking for this one... I don't have any pics of him yet this year but, I have pics after season ended last year and he made it. I'm 90% that I seen him crossing this year but, not positive.


Great FL buck!


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

drm11900 said:


> Aww man that sucks! Sorry to hear it.
> You know what the neatest thing is about replaying your own kill is? You get to replay all the details of the actual shot! Its awesome. A big thanks to the op on this one.
> 
> Looks like my video is loading ok to photobucket but is taking forever. Won't get it on here till tomorrow night.


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

Having trouble setting the time. i need some help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

OK....I am having a issue with setting the time on my #3. I have done as instructed, but when I add the date stamp and I unplug my camera it no longer turns on. Not sure why this is? It is charged up, but the light does not turn off indicating that it is fully charged when plugged in. I found yesterday that I had to leave the camera plugged in for quite some time to get it to work after I tried the date stamp change, and I am using a different cord than supplied. Any ideas?


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

brbowman said:


> Having trouble setting the time. i need some help!!!!!!!!


I tried everything on here and got down to the last option someone else had posted and this worked
http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

OK, I have 2 questions which may have already been asked... 
.1 I got my camera yesterday and plugged that joker at 3:00pm and here it is 10:35am the next day and the darn thing still isn't charged. I have the memory card in (4GB Class4) my computer recognizes it and the yellow light is on steady. Do I have to do something else?

2. How can you tell which camera # you have? I got one from yallstore and another one coming from the other side of the world.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

groved said:


> OK, I have 2 questions which may have already been asked...
> .1 I got my camera yesterday and plugged that joker at 3:00pm and here it is 10:35am the next day and the darn thing still isn't charged. I have the memory card in (4GB Class4) my computer recognizes it and the yellow light is on steady. Do I have to do something else?
> 
> 2. How can you tell which camera # you have? I got one from yallstore and another one coming from the other side of the world.



Check out this site. It tells you everything you need to know about these cameras. A #3 will have yellow date and time at the lower right corner with no box around it. I also think the #6 are like this too. #8 have a black box around the yellow date and time.
I bought my first 2 from yallstore which were #3 but then I ordered again and they sent me #8s.


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

BowmanPa said:


> Check out this site. It tells you everything you need to know about these cameras. A #3 will have yellow date and time at the lower right corner with no box around it. I also think the #6 are like this too. #8 have a black box around the yellow date and time.
> I bought my first 2 from yallstore which were #3 but then I ordered again and they sent me #8s.



Check out which site? Also, I guess I will have to wait to see which # mine is since I cant turn it on! Thanks.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, now things are getting worse. Based on the info on Chucklohr.com, I formatted the sd card, now my LED will not come on even when plugged in, and my PC will not recognize the card when I plug the camera into the PC.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

O.k, so 17 pages later I am still lurking & waiting for everyone to work out the bugs & such. At this point, have "we" decided which camera is the best & where the best place is to buy it?


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Top Gauge said:


> Ok, now things are getting worse. Based on the info on Chucklohr.com, I formatted the sd card, now my LED will not come on even when plugged in, and my PC will not recognize the card when I plug the camera into the PC.


Hey Top Gauge I was having simular problems. My camera was acting really erratic. I fixed mine by accident (see post #523)

Mine has been working since then without any problems except that I have to push the power button to get the video to stop recording. Other than that it's working great.

I'm clost to getting my Fri doe kill on here soon!


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

got mine sent thanks guys


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Heres my $20 bow cam video from Fri morning. The audio cuts out at the shot but comes back in after a few seconds.
Thanks JakeInMa for showing us this. OK hope it loads:smile:


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

groved said:


> Check out which site? Also, I guess I will have to wait to see which # mine is since I cant turn it on! Thanks.


www.Chucklohr.com/808/ Sorry I forgot to put the link in my first reply.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

nice videe.... i have one too, but i missed... Not going to show that one...


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a #8 camera and a 4gb memory card that I'm looking to sell if anyone is interested. Everything seems to be working just fine, but I just won't use this as much as I thought. That and my hunting season is nearly over. Shoot me a PM if you have any interest.


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

These seem like they might work too. I'm ordering a pair. Might try them biking too.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Spy-Sun-Gl...Domain_0&hash=item230b8dd910&autorefresh=true


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

I send YALLSTORE store a email tell them i don't want #7 because is a bad camera out of them all and they reply 
So pity to tell you that you don't want the version #7 ,
To avoid so many inconvnience ,we suggest that it is better for you not place an order for this item if you can't accept it on version #7 .


BowmanPa said:


> Check out this site. It tells you everything you need to know about these cameras. A #3 will have yellow date and time at the lower right corner with no box around it. I also think the #6 are like this too. #8 have a black box around the yellow date and time.
> I bought my first 2 from yallstore which were #3 but then I ordered again and they sent me #8s.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Doe Shot on Camera!*

Ok so I got to try out my new camera on a doe.. I forgot to follow it after shot, but it didnt go very far but sorry about that guys.. Also because of the lighting and distance of shot, you cant see it hit very well on youtube but on my computer you can see it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElA3SCz6cMQ


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

A couple of pieces of info for you guys that bought these and especially for you lurkers who want to buy one. I have found a source for the #3 cameras. It seems like everyone else is out of them. I was thinking of trying to do a group buy to see if we can get a better price on them. I wish I could set up a poll on this to see how many want them but I guess I will have to start a new thread for that. Anyways, PM if you want one and let me know how many. I also bought a #6 from mambate on ebay for $13.64 including shipping , and received it in 3 days. I would check with them before ordering to see what version they are currently selling. The #6 that I received works pretty good. It came in a nice little box with instructions and a cable. The #3 that I received today came from Hong Kong and took 12 days. It came with no instructions, with a cable in a tiny Ziploc bag.

For those of you who use VirtualDub, there is a filter to take the time/date stamp off the video. I post processed one last night and it works well to get the annoying, flashing date stamp off the #6 video. It flashes and is more annoying than the #3. Chucklohr.com can point you to where the download is.

One last thing. I bought a 2GB Sandisk at Wally World. There is no speed class on it, but it tests out as almost a class 6 using Crystal Disk Mark. It costs $9.99 and the 4 GB Sandisk at Wally costs $14.99. I haven't tested one of those for speed, but the 2 GB gives nice smooth video. Something you should remember: the more space on the card, the faster the speed class will have to be. The bigger a card gets, the longer it takes to write to it. In my opinion, there's no reason to buy more than a 4 GB card since that's all the battery is good for, about 1 hour give/take and 1 hour uses about 4 GB (give/take).


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

DRM, thanks for the advice. However I took my camera apart, and pressed in the card slot and no dice. I also checked the battery voltage, and my meter read 3.6v. Full battery, so that is not the issue. Still not turning on, I am going to try and return and exchange with my ebay seller.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

drm11900 said:


> Heres my $20 bow cam video from Fri morning. The audio cuts out at the shot but comes back in after a few seconds.
> Thanks JakeInMa for showing us this. OK hope it loads:smile:


That is freaking awesome!


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

okieshooter777 said:


> nice videe.... i have one too, but i missed... Not going to show that one...


Show the miss...


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> Ok so I got to try out my new camera on a doe.. I forgot to follow it after shot, but it didnt go very far but sorry about that guys.. Also because of the lighting and distance of shot, you cant see it hit very well on youtube but on my computer you can see it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElA3SCz6cMQ


When I shot my 2nd one this year I forgot I was filming and shot video of the base of my stand instead of the deer running off.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

HOW TO I RECHARGE THIS THING?!?!?!?!? i shot my deer 2 days ago but didnt get it on film because my camera is dead and i cant figure out how to charge it. i thought all you have to do is plug it into the usb but doesnt seem to be doing anything. really wanted to get that buck on film


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Do we have a final say so on the #8 cameras???


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

I tried changing the date and time on a #8 according to instructions listed previously and am not having any luck. Anyone had any success in changing date/time on #8s that might have suggestions?


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

Top Gauge said:


> DRM, thanks for the advice. However I took my camera apart, and pressed in the card slot and no dice. I also checked the battery voltage, and my meter read 3.6v. Full battery, so that is not the issue. Still not turning on, I am going to try and return and exchange with my ebay seller.


I had the same problem and just figured it out. I have to press the on/off switch while it's plugged into the USB and then remove it. If I don't do this it won't turn on at all. It's worth a shot.


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

For anybody with a #8 and the darn thing won't turn on... http://www.chucklohr.com/808/C8/index.html


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

JakeInMa said:


> When I shot my 2nd one this year I forgot I was filming and shot video of the base of my stand instead of the deer running off.


I did that with my first one! oopsss  hahaha. I did however get the last part of it crashing down a hill but you can barely see it. Im working on it though


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

smyrnagc said:


> I tried changing the date and time on a #8 according to instructions listed previously and am not having any luck. Anyone had any success in changing date/time on #8s that might have suggestions?


Open your drive that has the DCIM folder in it. Next to the DCIM folder right click and select new text document. Name it tag.txt Now open the newly created tag.txt and put in the following
[date]
2010/11/09
22:14:00

Obviously use your current date and time but in the format above. 
Save the changes to your tag.txt document and pull the plug on your camera. You should be good to go.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, since I've only seen one other bow kill other than my two caught on the key fob camera I'm beginning to think you guys are spending more time trying to figure out the camera than hunting...LOL!!!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

JakeInMa said:


> OK, since I've only seen one other bow kill other than my two caught on the key fob camera I'm beginning to think you guys are spending more time trying to figure out the camera than hunting...LOL!!!


HAHAHA, that might be true LOL! I killed one with mine but when I went to get the footage from the card, all the files are corrupted:angry: I got a new card and its working fine now though.


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

heres one i found. Little shaky but not bad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZeFXJEYSrs


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

bowhunter009 said:


> I send YALLSTORE store a email tell them i don't want #7 because is a bad camera out of them all and they reply
> So pity to tell you that you don't want the version #7 ,
> To avoid so many inconvnience ,we suggest that it is better for you not place an order for this item if you can't accept it on version #7 .


That stinks they would say that. They told me they had around a 1000 cameras and they could go through them to see if they have V3 but have not heard from them in a day or two.


----------



## fiftyincher (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone ordered one advertised as a #3? Ebay search on #3 3 spy key chain camera. It appears they're all from hongkong.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

smyrnagc said:


> I tried changing the date and time on a #8 according to instructions listed previously and am not having any luck. Anyone had any success in changing date/time on #8s that might have suggestions?


I got mine set on my #8. I had to cut and paste from the tag file onto the cameras root menu
Create a tag file and paste this on to it. Change the date and time. then copy and paste it onto the cameras root menu.
[date] 
2010/11/02 
08:25:00


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

groved said:


> Open your drive that has the DCIM folder in it. Next to the DCIM folder right click and select new text document. Name it tag.txt Now open the newly created tag.txt and put in the following
> [date]
> 2010/11/09
> 22:14:00
> ...


Finally, someone posted just how to add the text file, that worked great!


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Ok, I have determined that I have a #8 camera. What is the best sd card for it? Was thinking a Sandisk 2GB card from Wal-mart...any additional markings that I need to look for on the card and make sure I get?


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

Flyboy718 said:


> Ok, I have determined that I have a #8 camera. What is the best sd card for it? Was thinking a Sandisk 2GB card from Wal-mart...any additional markings that I need to look for on the card and make sure I get?


I don't know but I have a Centron 4GB Class 4 and it works fine. I found it for $17 (locally) so I can't complain.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

In addition to the MD80 spy camera I bought 2 of the key chain cameras from 2 different ebay vendors. One in the US the other in Hong Kong. 
I recieved both of them today, a #8 from the US vendor and a #3 from the vendor in Hong Kong.
The link for the Hong Kong vendor is below but I cannot under any circumstance guarantee that you will recieve a #3

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290487613897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

I guess im kinda confused on the whole #3, #8, #6 thing...Can someone explain this to me, because I want to order one tonight if possible.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

tazman7 said:


> I guess im kinda confused on the whole #3, #8, #6 thing...Can someone explain this to me, because I want to order one tonight if possible.



Go to www.chucklohr.com/808/ 
He explains everything on what is good what is bad about each verison of the key cain spy cameras.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

tazman7 said:


> I guess im kinda confused on the whole #3, #8, #6 thing...Can someone explain this to me, because I want to order one tonight if possible.


As I understand it, the only way to tell is after the fact. You shoot a video, upload it, and based on how the date/time stamp looks is what determines the edition #.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

I really like these cameras but like everyone is finding out the Version 3s are getting harder to find. I might have found a manufacture over in China that they were the first ones to make the Version 3 because they make the chip for it. I am getting a few from them to see if they are truely V3s. Tis is thier Email response to me yesterday: 

*We can guarantee that we can still offer Version 3 car key chain cameras.
The reason why it is hard to find Version 3 cameras in market now is due to the chipset. The chipset manufacture in Japan, not China. So most manufacturers make it with other chipsets, these are version 6, version 8.*

I am spending the money to get a test lot of them and if they are truely #3 I may order more if anyone might want any. And believe me when I say I will test each one to make sure they are #3 and I'll even set the date and time. I hate it when you are sold one thing and when you get it it is not waht you bought.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

vhunter said:


> I got mine set on my #8. I had to cut and paste from the tag file onto the cameras root menu
> Create a tag file and paste this on to it. Change the date and time. then copy and paste it onto the cameras root menu.
> [date]
> 2010/11/02
> 08:25:00


Mine didn't work with the tag deal either, tried it twice. I will try the pasting it to the cameras root menu, but how in the world do I do that?


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Flyboy718 said:


> Mine didn't work with the tag deal either, tried it twice. I will try the pasting it to the cameras root menu, but how in the world do I do that?


See post # 671 on page 17, that's the first time i could understand how to do it.
Good Luck
Dandbuck


----------



## DXT Buck Slayer (Oct 25, 2010)

They don't even make the #3's anymore. Any stock you find now and they are gone, #6 was supposed to take over for the #3.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

dandbuck said:


> See post # 671 on page 17, that's the first time i could understand how to do it.
> Good Luck
> Dandbuck


I did it according to post #671 and it didn't work.


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

Flyboy718 said:


> I did it according to post #671 and it didn't work.


try this, just type TAG
Open your drive that has the DCIM folder in it. Next to the DCIM folder right click and select new text document. Name it TAG Now open the newly created TAG and put in the following
[date]
2010/11/09
22:14:00

after you done unplug the USB turn the cam off them turn it back on take a video than check the video your day and time should be right


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

I had posted above in this thread about a source I found for #3 cameras. He does truly have #3s, however the one I bought to check that they are in fact number 3, came in defective. The seller will not make good on it without me sending it back to China, which of course is prohibitively expensive. I will be giving him negative feedback. His name on Ebay is RDandsell. If you want to take a chance on him, do so at your own risk. So the group buy that I had mentioned above is off. I have received defective items from Hong Kong before and the sellers made good on them without any returns, they realize that they pay next to nothing for manufacturing. This guy is different.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

How do you compress videos? or can you? Like a :30 second clip of me shooting my recurve yesterday is like 47MB...takes forever to upload in a email.


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

groved said:


> Open your drive that has the DCIM folder in it. Next to the DCIM folder right click and select new text document. Name it tag.txt Now open the newly created tag.txt and put in the following
> [date]
> 2010/11/09
> 22:14:00
> ...


OK...I FINALLY got mine to work for the #8 camera with these instructions but when I would unplug the camera it wasn't setting. SO...I did what the instructions say but after unplugging I removed the sd card and then re-inserted it. The camera blinked a couple of times (I would guess it was reading the card) and when I took some video the date and time had changed.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

I have experimented with numerous mounting options, what do ya'll think is the best? I like the hat mount but you have to offset to the left (for a right handed shooter) and also angle the camera aprox 22.5 degrees to compensate for your head being turned when shooting. Another one I like is strapped to my bow hand index finger. I just wrap the velcro around my pointer finger so the camera is on top of my finger when gripping my bow. With the bow hand finger mount you still get a little "shot shock" and you have to pay attention to where you are pointing. What are ya'll using?


----------



## JustOneMoreShot (Jul 24, 2005)

I purchased one of these cameras and I am excited about getting it on my bow and into the woods! Thanks op


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

I was getting along pretty well with mine. WAS....puter started stating it could not recognise the devise. Inspected the usb cable & one end was loose in the conecting end to the camera.cracked the end loose & 3 of the 4 wires were disconected. Anyone have the wiring order? Looks like I might need to pick up another camera just for the cable. BE GENTLE WITH THEM!


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I was getting along pretty well with mine. WAS....puter started stating it could not recognise the devise. Inspected the usb cable & one end was loose in the conecting end to the camera.cracked the end loose & 3 of the 4 wires were disconected. Anyone have the wiring order? Looks like I might need to pick up another camera just for the cable. BE GENTLE WITH THEM!


I actually used one of my cell phone cables and it worked fine.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

this guy has some version #3 but delivery is real slow

http://cgi.ebay.com/Version-3-Spy-c...428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6068d5fc

Jon


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

just ordered one from *brotherhuang* on ebay.
cam and 4gb tf card for 17.80usd

cant wait, vid quality looks better than my epic cam, and audio seems much better


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I mounted the key chain camera to the top of my sight frame with velcro for the shot picture.
I plan on mounting the MD80 to my safety harness to follow up after the shot since I probably wont remember to follow the animal with my bow. 

I just hope I can remember to turn both cameras on :wink:


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Kelleborne said:


> just ordered one from *brotherhuang* on ebay.
> cam and 4gb tf card for 17.80usd
> 
> cant wait, vid quality looks better than my epic cam, and audio seems much better



which auction was that got a link??

thanks 

Jon


----------



## boder (Nov 26, 2007)

GruBBworM said:


> this guy has some version #3 but delivery is real slow
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Version-3-Spy-c...428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6068d5fc
> 
> Jon


Just jumped on this one. i all ready have two version 8's and they get real fuzzy at the shot and its really hard to follow the arrow. hoping the 3 is better. estimated delivery is between dec. 1 and the 14. so the 8's will have to do for now.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

I think im gonna put mine on the brim of my hat cause what ever I see or look at it will record it 

so i dont have to remeber to hold my bow up to track the shot and the deer after

Jon


----------



## B0wHuNt3R123 (Dec 25, 2008)

I mounted mine on my duck gun today and shot a couple shells. It worked perfect!


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

There is a thread over at Hag's House (Homebrew cam forum) where some smart fella hacked this camera and put it in a trail cam. Im new to the whole camera hack thing ( gonna try it this off season), but it has me wondering. Using this diagram....










Wouldnt it be pretty easy to do a little soldering and run some wires out of this thing in some shrink tubing to a couple push button switches near your grip thumb? The less movement the better. 

Would you have to have two switches power/shutter or could you do it all in one switch?

Anyways here is the thread...makes a cool little daytime trail cam addition too. http://www.hagshouse.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=39194&st=0


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome suggestion! Very clever.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

a little clip from KS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8WT8PPmcDc

OR






Not too bad - pretty neat for an additional angle for all those trying to get some filiming - you're not going to see the impact shot, but it makes for some neat footage. I have mine mounted on top of my sight window as it gives the best line to the target.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

GruBBworM said:


> I think im gonna put mine on the brim of my hat cause what ever I see or look at it will record it
> 
> so i dont have to remeber to hold my bow up to track the shot and the deer after
> 
> Jon


Keep in mind - when most of us shoot our rigs - we turn our head slighly, so the cam would have to be mounted off - center - not like I know from expeirence or anything:embara:


----------



## dhhard (Nov 14, 2008)

so are the #8 versions worth buying


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

This is the one I just purchased. Anyone have any experience with this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330490081962


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

capt ray said:


> This is the one I just purchased. Anyone have any experience with this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330490081962


you're good with this!!

Joe


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I got my lighter cam today,gonna play around with it in a day or 2.Anyone else have the lighter cam?


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone opened one of these cameras and adjusted the lens for better focus? 
I need to do that with one of my cameras but cannot find the thread showing how to do so.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Sideways said:


> Has anyone opened one of these cameras and adjusted the lens for better focus?
> I need to do that with one of my cameras but cannot find the thread showing how to do so.


Is that possible? Mine seems a little blurry. That would be awesome!


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

How are you guys compressing the video? When I film it ends up being 100s of MBs. What program allows you to compress to be able to post?


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Cthuntfish said:


> How are you guys compressing the video? When I film it ends up being 100s of MBs. What program allows you to compress to be able to post?


Youtube or Photobucket is what you need to download your videos to be able to download them to here.


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> you're good with this!!
> 
> Joe


Thanks, I sent the seller a couple of question but never received any replies. Looking forward to playing with the cam a bit.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> Is that possible? Mine seems a little blurry. That would be awesome!


Yes, but get the instructions first. 

I opened mine up to turn the lens unfortunately the camera does not work now. 
I went to http://www.chucklohr.com/808/ and it appears I have "bricked" my camera and will have to try the hard restart as nothing else suggested has worked. 

I still have not found the directions to see if I did something wrong.


----------



## NYPAhntr (Jul 13, 2008)

I just received a number three from this place off of ebay. I also just sent him a message asking if he still has the number three in stock because I would like to order one more. It was out of China but I received the camera in a little over a week. I am making no guarantee that you will get a number three from this guy but I did so it might be worth trying.

troyexporter 

Its been pooring here sense I got the camera yesterday so I havent had a chance to test it real well but I can tell you that even indoors with bad lighting there is no comparison between the number eight that I also have and this new number three. The number three is a lot clearer and doesn't have the bluring with movement that the number eight has. The sound is also a lot better with the number three. The number eight that I have also has the common problem where it wont turn on untill you plug it back into the USB for a second to reset it. That's a real pain when you are in the woods with nothing to plug into.

Someone asked if the number eight was worth buying and I would say no because you can get a three for the same price or cheaper, there just harder to find.

I will let you guys know if I get a response on if he has more in stock. I will also let you guys know how it works outside if it stops pouring rain when I get out of work.

Ed


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> I really like these cameras but like everyone is finding out the Version 3s are getting harder to find. I might have found a manufacture over in China that they were the first ones to make the Version 3 because they make the chip for it. I am getting a few from them to see if they are truely V3s. Tis is thier Email response to me yesterday:
> 
> *We can guarantee that we can still offer Version 3 car key chain cameras.
> The reason why it is hard to find Version 3 cameras in market now is due to the chipset. The chipset manufacture in Japan, not China. So most manufacturers make it with other chipsets, these are version 6, version 8.*
> ...


Did you receive your order yet? Let me know b/c I'd be interested in one.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

me too...


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

No I did not get them yet. Once I do and if they are indeed V3 then they said I had to place a mimumum order of 100 cameras. That is alot of money to have to sit on if I don't sell them but I'll let you know.


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

BowmanPa said:


> No I did not get them yet. Once I do and if they are indeed V3 then they said I had to place a mimumum order of 100 cameras. That is alot of money to have to sit on if I don't sell them but I'll let you know.


Ouch!!!! 100 cameras really puts you on the hook! I would understand if you didn't do it.


----------



## caribsteve (Feb 19, 2010)

How do you guys find out which one you're ordering before hand?


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

drm11900 said:


> Ouch!!!! 100 cameras really puts you on the hook! I would understand if you didn't do it.


And they do not have them in stock. They make the cameras when they have an order of 100 cameras. If the price is not too out of the world I might order a batch but not too sure yet.


----------



## Leon Mark (Jan 14, 2009)

I have the version 8 camera and no matter what I seem to try I can not get the date set correctly. Any suggestion?


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

Leon Mark said:


> I have the version 8 camera and no matter what I seem to try I can not get the date set correctly. Any suggestion?


Had the same issue Leon and I finally did the instructions as listed in this thread BUT after saving it to the camera I unplugged the usb from the computer, took the sd card out, reinserted it and turned the camera on. The camera seemed to go through a short time preiod of reading the sd card. I then took a short video and the date was correct.

Pull out the sd card and put it back in...that's what worked for me.


----------



## NYPAhntr (Jul 13, 2008)

NYPAhntr said:


> I just received a number three from this place off of ebay. I also just sent him a message asking if he still has the number three in stock because I would like to order one more. It was out of China but I received the camera in a little over a week. I am making no guarantee that you will get a number three from this guy but I did so it might be worth trying.
> 
> troyexporter
> 
> ...



This is the response that I received. I ordered another one from this guy so hopefully it will also be a #3

Hello,

Thanks for your message.Please rest assure that we sell the #3 version spy
camera now.Hope you enjoy dealing with us.Welcome to my shop.Wish you have a
nice time!

Best Regards,
Troy

- troyexporter


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zejFPvLLlg0

a doe from last week. 

I ordered another v6 from china. it took 2 weeks to get the first one in, but it was a good transaction so I bought another from him.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> a little clip from KS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8WT8PPmcDc
> 
> ...


Great video. I love how that smaller buck gave way to the bigger one when he came in. Also, if you search for one of my deer shot and video'd with this camera, you can see the impact shot. It may have to do with the fact that he was only about 12 yards away.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

tombstone01 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zejFPvLLlg0
> 
> a doe from last week.
> 
> I ordered another v6 from china. it took 2 weeks to get the first one in, but it was a good transaction so I bought another from him.


Awesome! I'm glad to see someone else captured a hit on video!


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

10ptkicker said:


> heres one i found. Little shaky but not bad
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZeFXJEYSrs


Nice Buck! Try a different card, it may be smoother.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## rschultheis (Aug 4, 2010)

I bought a few from the ohio link on ebay, the ones that come with the plug in charger, they look to be the #8 i think it is, the one with yellow print with black background


----------



## HoosierGrass75 (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the idea. I too have attached a mini-dv recorder to a homemade bracket that slides into a quiver receiver, but the weight is noticeable and it is cumbersome to deal with. I will be getting set up with one of these for sure.


----------



## scrawnyPilgrim (May 1, 2009)

cool, just ordered 3.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ive been working on a little mod to make these things even more hunting friendly. Pretty simple and inexpensive if you have a soldering iron and dremel kit.*












*Red button turns the camera on, Black button starts recording.*











*Originally I figured I would have to either glue or screw the switch block to my grip plate, but the velcro holds it great with the switch block's velcro glued on. Thankfully I dont have to risk messing up my grip plates and now I can easily remove and install the whole thing in seconds. Since the velcro works so well, I think Im going to remake a lower profile block that I can stick on the underside of the shelf bend and the switches are side-by-side.* 






















*Basically I scavenged the 4 small gauge wires out of an extra usb cable and soldered one to each point that is labeled power and shutter in this picture*











*Then I used these little momentary switches from Radio Shack* - http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062546


*The toughest part or most tedious rather, is getting your switch block shaped just right, but its not too bad. If you try it, just drill your holes in a square block first and make sure you have the holes right for your switches to sit in before you shape the durn thing....Drilling seems to crack small pieces of wood sometimes  

Once I get the block slimmed down and turned sideways underneath the shelf bend I think its going to be the perfect little bow camera*


----------



## scrawnyPilgrim (May 1, 2009)

Doesn't it make more sense to mount to do your head lamp or hat or something, so you get the whole shot without the big jerking motion?


----------



## seacowboy (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone changed the time using a Mac? If so please post the directions on how to? Thanks.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone else having trouble with bad blurring on the #8? I took some video yesterday of a small buck and the video blurs out really bad when I move. I am beginning to get frustrated with it really. It works great for pointing back at me for that shot angle but for a kill shot its not much use. I think I am gonna pick up a Kodak Playsport and mount it to my v-bar with a small bracket. It wont add much weight and the video will be much better. For $20 I guess I cant really complain LOL.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

ok i got my 2 #3 cameras in from china they work great!

I just cannot figure out how to change the time and date ive tryed like suggested on here and still stays the wrong time and date

any help??

Jon


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

nevermind I got it to work for me....... this one works great! http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en 

just run the Executable

im ordering 2 more!

great price and they are #3 

its says Estimated between Wed. Dec. 8 and Tue. Dec. 21 

but I got my 2 yesterday in the mail very nice!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Version-3-Spy-c...428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6068d5fc

Jon


----------



## scrawnyPilgrim (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Gru, just bought 2 more from that link, so I Hope you're right.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link grub, I just bought one as well.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

sb220 said:


> *Ive been working on a little mod to make these things even more hunting friendly. Pretty simple and inexpensive if you have a soldering iron and dremel kit.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Now THAT is AWESOME!* Just don't get it wet. I found out the hard way that they are NOT waterproof.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

scrawnyPilgrim said:


> Doesn't it make more sense to mount to do your head lamp or hat or something, so you get the whole shot without the big jerking motion?


No because you tilt your head when aiming down the sights. Your video will be crooked.


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

I picked up one with the wall charger. I have had it charging for most of the day. The instructions say the yellow light will stay illuminated until fully charged, then it will go out. The light is still on, how long does charging take?


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Great idea, Thanks


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Any new footage?


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

New information, anyone wanting to select a good SD card or for anyone who is experiencing sloppy video performance compared to others please read!

I have been testing to see what class SD card works best, a low class produces very poor quality video and stops it from being smooth. A higher class records to the flash card faster and produces smoother, higher quality videos.

If you want information on SD card Classes, see this WikiPedia Link

I have found that a class 6 SD card produces average/good quality video but any of my cards that are over class 10 produced the best quality attainable with this device. My class 2 and 4 were unsatisfactory.

These are the cards I recommend:
Class 20 "Transcend 2GB Secure Digital (SD) Flash Card Model TS2GSD133" $11.99

Class 15 "SanDisk Ultra 2GB Secure Digital (SD) Flash Card Model SDSDH-002G-A11" $11.29

Class 10 "RiDATA Lightning Series 2GB Secure Digital (SD) Flash Card Model RDSDC2G-LIG" $5.49

Hope this helps everyone,

Happy Holidays!


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

just put another v6 on charge. Ordered from china from the same place i got my first one. just over a week to get here from china.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Spywell said:


> New information, anyone wanting to select a good SD card or for anyone who is experiencing sloppy video performance compared to others please read!
> 
> I have been testing to see what class SD card works best, a low class produces very poor quality video and stops it from being smooth. A higher class records to the flash card faster and produces smoother, higher quality videos.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the testing, but Im a bit confused as those cards are regular SD cards and these cameras require the MicroSD. Or are you saying youre just testing card classes using another camera? I think for a high class micro you have to go HC, but I could be wrong


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

full charge only take 1h, DO NOT charge more than 1h or your battery will go bad.( the light will not go off like they said)


capt ray said:


> I picked up one with the wall charger. I have had it charging for most of the day. The instructions say the yellow light will stay illuminated until fully charged, then it will go out. The light is still on, how long does charging take?


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

cameras require the MicroSD and the link is not MicroSD, can you show us some video riding your atv around please.
thanks


Spywell said:


> Oops, I forgot to include SDHC cards which are a better value!
> 
> SDHC (4GB) Cards:
> Class 10 "WINTEC FileMate 4GB Professional Class 10 Secure Digital SDHC Card"
> ...


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

bowhunter009 said:


> cameras require the MicroSD and the link is not MicroSD, can you show us some video riding your atv around please.
> thanks


You are right, the keychain cameras use micro sd, my camera uses regular sd and after research my cam is a 640x480 V2 with SD card.
Here is a link to my model: Helmet Cam

I would assume they have identical internals as the v2 except that it takes regular SD and AA batteries. It's a very poor quality cam and produces poor quality video but I have plenty of video I can upload.

Here is video from the cam with a Class 6 SD card:Actionsports Helmet Cam

Also here are two good Micro SDHC cards for the Keychain cameras:
Class 10 "Patriot 4GB Micro SDHC Flash Card" $10.99

Class 6 "A-DATA 4GB Micro SDHC Flash Card" $7.49

Both of these cards are the best Price/Performance cards on NewEgg and they should perform equally to my SD card tests.

Also I have notified a Moderator to remove my SD posts to avoid confusion. I am thankful that you told me this because I just ordered 3 V3 (hopefully) Keychain cameras from ebay and was about to purchase an SD cards myself.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Love this thread. Want to try this now.


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

sb220 said:


> *Ive been working on a little mod to make these things even more hunting friendly. Pretty simple and inexpensive if you have a soldering iron and dremel kit.*


Firstly, awesome mod, very well done. Next I have a suggestion for increasing battery life.

The battery pack inside the keychain cam is a 3.7v 200mah battery.

Here are some lithium rechargable batteries that could be used in a different setup to greatly increase record time to use a larger flash card.

3.7v 18650 2400mah $7.93 12X Runtime (24hr per battery) 

3.7v 14500 900mah AA size $4.73 4.5X Runtime (9hr per battery)

3.7v 16340 880mah CR123 Size $5.26 4.4X Runtime (8.8hr per battery) 

3.7v 10440 600mah AAA Size $5.08 3X Runtime (6hr per battery)

Prices do not include Chargers!

I have a whole bunch of AA Lion batteries and they have lasted me 2 yrs now. Each of these battery packs include TWO Li Ion Rechargable batteries. Two AAA batteries could equal over 12 hours of video time!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

This site may be of interest to some:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8_0NuGkioI


----------



## NyTexan (Oct 29, 2010)

Where are you getting the ac adapter when ordering the version 3 from china? Thanks!


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Could one of you that is completely satisfied with your product shoot me a pm with a link on where to find what you are using. There are lots of pages here and some people have posted later that they were unhappy with their original purchase. 
I'm getting one of these and I was hoping to get it right the first time.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ks bowhunter (Nov 26, 2010)

nice


----------



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

I just bought 2 for me and a buddy from bhubert on ebay in Ohio. They are both the #8 camera and do not do very good sound. Video is okay at best. Wish i would have gotten in on this when the #3's were still being sold.

For those who cant get the timestamp right I had to use a filename TAG (no.txt) with the following contents:

[date]
2010/12/07
01:07:00


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

dmarwick said:


> Could one of you that is completely satisfied with your product shoot me a pm with a link on where to find what you are using. There are lots of pages here and some people have posted later that they were unhappy with their original purchase.
> I'm getting one of these and I was hoping to get it right the first time.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



It's not that hard to figure out, you want a #3 camera. There are several sellers on Ebay still selling the #3. I bought 2 of them from seller rdandsell . Do a search.


----------



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

A video was posted towards the beginning of the thread. It is for a hood to act as a buffer for direct sunlight messing up the picture. On the video he says he uses a plastic washer and gives the size of it. Do you guys think an old peep sight would work for this? Or is it too thick you think? Here is a link to the vid:

http://vimeo.com/15619268


----------



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

Just ordered a #3 camera from this Ebay seller: enjoy-secret 

I read through the feedback and buyers confirmed it as a #3.


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

I just received two #3 cameras from ebay seller "enjoy-secret" for $12.99 a piece. Also I ordered it on 11/26/10 and received them 12/06/10.

Ebay seller page: enjoy-secret

I tested the cameras with a Class 2 MicroSDHC and the image is blurry. I will take video of a class 2 versus a class 6 soon.


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

I checked NewEgg this morning and promply ordered a class 10 4GB card for $10.99 + $2.99 Shipping

Patriot 4GB Micro SDHC Flash Card 

*Speed Class Rating:Class 10*

I thought this was an excellent deal and couldn't find any other online retailer even coming close to $10.99 for a 4GB class 10!


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

There's a HUGE difference between a Class 2 and Class 10 card, I will post a video of it soon. The Class 2 is VERY blurry but the Class 10 is much smoother and much more impressive. If your V3 cams images and video are blurry you need a better card. Walmart does not carry any fast cards in fact I spent $16 on a SLOW Class 2 4Gb card and spent $13 for a Class 10 4Gb card on Newegg.

I will post video evidence soon and you will all see the difference for yourselves.


----------



## GBTG (Feb 6, 2007)

Just ordered 2 from enjoy-secret off ebay 12.99 each free shipping


----------



## Bear_Game_Over (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you all having good luck with these?I have always wanted to show off my ground hunting skills.


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

Alright here is the video!






You will notice a huge jump in quality so don't waste your money at Walmart!


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

After more testing I examined the data rates and you will need at least a Class 6 MicroSDHC to get the best price/video picture possible. Most of the videos that I shot with my Class 10 card recorded in the Class 5 area but a few jumped up to Class 7, that is why I recommend at least a Class 6 card for these Keychains.


----------



## backstraps01 (Apr 20, 2007)

TTT Thanks for the post. Cool idea! Got the cameras and cards on the way!
ANYONE have a link of a harvest they can share without me scanning all the replies in search???


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got one on page #17 post #653. This is a #3 camera.

Not TV quality but it's really cool to get your own hunt on video I think.


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

GruBBworM said:


> nevermind I got it to work for me....... this one works great! http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en
> 
> just run the Executable
> 
> ...


Sweet I tried everything time and date would not change used tis link you posted worked like a charm in two seconds Thanks a million


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

What's the latest for the best setup? Camera and card? Anything else?

Thanks


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

I think there are a few here that will be very interested in this next test I will be doing!

Imagine running this camera during your whole hunt or activity AND having better quality!

After studying the media from these cameras I have noticed that the videos on a new battery can be in the class 7 range but quickly fall to the class 5 range. This is common on Lithium Ion batteries in that you charge them to 4.2v and you get that voltage for a few minutes before it drops to 3.7v and maintains that for quite some time.

I have posted possible time increments on a battery replacement before but I have received my batteries and will begin to dissasemble the keychain and test battery life And quality of movies at a sustained voltage.

Here are the batteries I will be testing:









Anyone looking to modify their camera for longer times should be very interested since one 18650 should power this camera for a whole day!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

kool thread!! Just ordered mine


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Spywell said:


> After more testing I examined the data rates and you will need at least a Class 6 MicroSDHC to get the best price/video picture possible. Most of the videos that I shot with my Class 10 card recorded in the Class 5 area but a few jumped up to Class 7, that is why I recommend at least a Class 6 card for these Keychains.


Thanks for that info!

Here's something that I learned about read and write speeds of devices. There is a point where a faster card will not make a difference due to the limits of the device writing to it. Therefore a certain device may see and increase in write speed going from the class 2 to class 6 card, but that might be the max, and a class 10 card would be like putting high performance engine parts in a Dodge volt.

I believe we need to find out the maximum write speed of the device before believing that the highest class card will perform the best. In this case a class 6 card might be the max, but I am not certain.

Anyway, great thread and hats off to the OP for sharing this. I tried to mount a small digital camera on my stabilizer years ago but the shock from the shot caused problems. Today's bows might fair better, but I believe there will still be a good "jump" when the shot is taken which will ruin the shot impact video footage. Might be better to put the camera elsewhere.

Kool idea though since this unit is so lightweight.


----------



## backstraps01 (Apr 20, 2007)

*T_h_a_n_k_ y_o_u! ! ! !*



ILINIMUD said:


> I just bought 2 for me and a buddy from bhubert on ebay in Ohio. They are both the #8 camera and do not do very good sound. Video is okay at best. Wish i would have gotten in on this when the #3's were still being sold.
> 
> For those who cant get the timestamp right I had to use a filename TAG (no.txt) with the following contents:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for posting this!!! I have tried soooooooo many times to get the time stamp set! I removed the .txt and first try set 2 cameras! Thanks again! Tony


----------



## STEVE CASH (May 24, 2008)

I ordered one it came in didn;t work pulling teeth to get anyone to respond from customer service.As far as im concerned JUNK


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

STEVE CASH said:


> I ordered one it came in didn;t work pulling teeth to get anyone to respond from customer service.As far as im concerned JUNK


Some of em are stubborn. If it simply wont turn on it has to be charged first if ya didnt realize it. Try switching usb cords and I think one of mine wouldnt acknowledge that I had it hooked up to my computer to charge unless it had a card in it.


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Bump for a great idea and economic solution to filming on the go.


----------



## Hog Man (Apr 11, 2010)

bump for a great idea


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

Third confirmed V3 camera that I have ordered from ebay member "enjoy-secret", took two weeks to receive again.


----------



## monsterbuck2006 (Jul 29, 2007)

Cool idea. I have one of these key fob cameras for filming my RC model airplanes. Allows me to get a birds eye view from the planes with no weight. Never thought about using it deer hunting. Good idea.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Spywell said:


> Third confirmed V3 camera that I have ordered from ebay member "enjoy-secret", took two weeks to receive again.


Last week I received a unit from that seller and here is the video that it produced. How do you know for sure if it is the 3# camera? Is it the time / date stamp? Mine doesn't blink as does the video that the OP first supplied. The video is ok I guess for a $20 unit, but I sure would like to find a better do it yourself camera setup. 

Sorry for the excessive shaking in the video. I have not shot my bow in a while and had to double clutch on the draw; drawing for a 2nd time. The 3D target is 16 yards away. BTW, I had the camera attached to my stabilizer.


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

skyhunter said:


> Last week I received a unit from that seller and here is the video that it produced. How do you know for sure if it is the 3# camera? Is it the time / date stamp? Mine doesn't blink as does the video that the OP first supplied. The video is ok I guess for a $20 unit, but I sure would like to find a better do it yourself camera setup.
> 
> Sorry for the excessive shaking in the video. I have not shot my bow in a while and had to double clutch on the draw; drawing for a 2nd time. The 3D target is 16 yards away. BTW, I had the camera attached to my stabilizer.


http://www.chucklohr.com/808/

V3
Video Dimensions: 720x480
Video date/time stamp: Yellow 02/06/2008 11:51:03
Orange Status Light


----------



## Bullshooter (Sep 27, 2005)

I received 2 this morning from e bay member " enjoy secret" and they are both the #3, have one question though. How long do you have to charge the lill buggers??? Mine only took 6 days to get here.


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

Bullshooter said:


> I received 2 this morning from e bay member " enjoy secret" and they are both the #3, have one question though. How long do you have to charge the lill buggers??? Mine only took 6 days to get here.


Just plug it into your computer, when the light turns off it has reached full charge, don't worry about overcharging since it has a protection circuit. I need to figure out how low the voltage drops before the protection circuit kicks in.


----------



## johnhall04 (Oct 30, 2010)

Bump for a great inexpensive idea.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

great idea. im going to try it


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

For those who have used one of these, can you change the orientation of it and mount it vertically or does it have to be set horizontally?


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

I picked one of these up, I always for get which buttons power and sometimes set it to pic, rather the vid,, I havn't used it enough to remember the buttons. and I will be daxm'd if I can rememebr where I put the instr's,,,,, I do recall it saying hold long time!,,,lol


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

Ordered two today one for wifes Xbow and one for my compound. Hope they work?


----------



## TheAirMan (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope I got the right kind. I found some on ebay $9.95 with free shipping in California. It didn't say if it was a 3 or an 8 or anything like some of you are talking about. I bought two. I hope they work.


----------



## 200racing (Aug 30, 2009)

i use the digital camera i already have with this wrapped around my stabilizer.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sunpak+-+FlexPod+Plus+Tripod/8764722.p?id=1203815243949&skuId=8764722&st=tripod&cp=2&lp=2


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

finally got my date changed, and figured out the buttons, works good...
after going through 27 pages of diff variations on tags.......
maybe admin can clean this thread up... really no need for people posting,, i bought this and where anymore!!!
at least get it to a manageable page count,, or have admin make a locked thread with the instruction variations, and make a sticky


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

I just bought the Vado HD 3rd gen $55.00 and took a little footage inside, to cold outside. I think it should work prety good. I will be testing more when it warms up to atleast 10degs.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

OK, talked me into it too! Sounds great! Love the size/weight! Should be good to teach me/learn from, too!!


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Too cool they already advertise for "deer hunting" on eBay gotta get one...


----------



## dwilley (Jan 30, 2011)

I put a video on YouTube taken using a key ring spy cam attached with Velcro to my Excalibur Ibex crossbow, it's at
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvZe_fUbmXQ
cheers,
David


----------



## kdemkey (Jan 16, 2011)

Just purchased 2 v3's on ebay 2 days ago from ohio. Ready to test them out. One for the the bow and one for a cap. Also going to buy a camera soon. That way i can have 3 different angles of the shot. good thing is the wife will be running the main cam. Bad thing is i have to run it for her. Hopefully she tags out early so i can hunt most of the season lol


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Spywell said:


> After more testing I examined the data rates and you will need at least a Class 6 MicroSDHC to get the best price/video picture possible. Most of the videos that I shot with my Class 10 card recorded in the Class 5 area but a few jumped up to Class 7, that is why I recommend at least a Class 6 card for these Keychains.


Spywell, thanks for all the research! Could you please explain what these Class areas are, and as to why the cards would record in one class and then in another. I just got my camera and want to set it up correctly. Thanks.


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

Stab 'em said:


> Spywell, thanks for all the research! Could you please explain what these Class areas are, and as to why the cards would record in one class and then in another. I just got my camera and want to set it up correctly. Thanks.


The "Class" is the speed in which the card can record the data, if it's too slow you will have poor performance. The reason why I am seeing fluctuations in the record speed is because of the battery. The Batteries are lithium ion which normally charge to 4.2v and then quickly drop to 3.7v and stay between 3.7v and 3v for a long time before the protection circuit kicks in and prevents the battery from discharging further to save the life of the battery. My theory is that if these cameras could stay at a higher voltage longer with a bigger, better lithium battery then they should record close to class 6 or 7 speeds for the majority of the time where as the little baby battery inside these cameras drops voltage too fast to keep a decent picture. With the stock battery you are looking at a decent quality picture for maybe 20-30 minutes, an okay picture for another 30 minutes and then the last minutes should be of the lowest quality. With that said you should make the video the best possible with at least a class 6 card on stock battery.


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I don't really know what to think, I am left with many more questions than answers. I took the camera apart and cut the wires and soldered new wires on. I hooked up a 2000 mah 3.7v battery and the keychain keeps shutting itself off. I then hooked up a 800 mah battery and the video was recording 40% less bit rate than with the tiny battery that is normally on it. Lastly I put a Unprotected 2000 mah battery on and got 20% less data rates than normal. I honestly can't really tell too much difference between the video quality yet. As stated, when I put a good battery on I get smaller files and smaller data rates. Maybe with a good battery it has more power to start compressing the file a little.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Got mine from the "bhubert" guy, and it will only record for 30seconds before it turns off? Got a class 6, 8 g micro sd in it, and the guy wont answer???


----------



## jbahn (Oct 1, 2007)

No shot but a decent 8 point I let walk in Western KY.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0Rydkk9x-E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY_JcJ4Ncw0


----------



## born2slay (Sep 16, 2010)

Received mine yesterday from ebay seller id (power-gps) It appears to be a #3 according to the time stamp. $11.30 delivered. I ordered it on 3/10/2011 from china and it arrived in 9 days. Not bad! My class 2 16gb sd takes good video, but I just ordered up a class 6 8gb card from Newegg. 16.99 w/free shipping. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208453
Looking forward to arrowing mr tom turkey on film in about 30 days.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 21, 2009)

Snagged a v3 from an ebay seller in China. Took about 7 working days to get here and works great. Excellent video and picture quality (even with the 2gb card I am currently using). Can't wait to try it out in the field. $18 tmd


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Anybody have trouble with these when they sit around for long periods of time without being used?


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Which orientation does the camera need to be in order to take normal "upright" (not sideways or upside-down) images? Obviously with the lens pointed forward, but with the buttons to the top, bottom, left, or right (as you look at the camera in front of you)? Thanks!


----------



## born2slay (Sep 16, 2010)

Buttons facing up



pite0007 said:


> Which orientation does the camera need to be in order to take normal "upright" (not sideways or upside-down) images? Obviously with the lens pointed forward, but with the buttons to the top, bottom, left, or right (as you look at the camera in front of you)? Thanks!


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

Juts bought one!

Cant wait to try it out!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone mount one of these to a bow with a b-stinger on it? DOn't think there's a great way to mount it to the stabilizer in this case.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Anyone mount one of these to a bow with a b-stinger on it? DOn't think there's a great way to mount it to the stabilizer in this case.


might could try top of your quiver if you shoot with it on.


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Thats cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

bump as you requested.Nice idea.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Great idea.........


----------



## sbarbe02 (Apr 2, 2011)

anyone ever had the yellow light stop working. I just got my #3 in the mail yesterday, charged it for the 2 and a half hours, set the date. I took a couple videos and noticed that on one of the videos the date was wrong, plugged it back into the computer to change the date and know it wont turn on or log onto the computer. Any suggestions.


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

sweet idea...may have to try this. thanks for the post


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

Just thought of something that may work and take the distortion/shaking out of the video when the arrow is released.

*Has anyone tried attaching it to your bow arm with a band? Kind of like you had an ipod strapped to your forearm? 
*
This may not work but it may be worth a shot to reduce the motion in the video and allow you to see the shot placement easier


----------



## Ranger690 (Jul 6, 2003)

I ordered one from Meritline. I have bought memory cards and stuff from them with fast free shipping. Hope it get here soon from China. Look at all the "spy" options. LOL!

http://www.meritline.com/digital-camera-camcorder---c-7674.aspx

Dayton


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

pretty good idea for sure


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

had mine in my pocket the other day and my wife washed it in the washer. I took it out, never tried turning it on, just stuck it in a ziploc bag of white rice. I left for 4 days. I put it on charge last night and checked it this morning. It worked perfectly and the card still had all the images and videos from last yr. Ready to try em out again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.software-schlosser.de/index.php?nav=808setclock_en

just posting the link for newbies who might have trouble setting the time and date. I had a nightmare at first and this was the only thiing that worked. IT worked on both of mine


----------



## deerhunt1988 (Sep 13, 2010)

So what is the "best quality" one of these keychain cameras now? And is there a site besides e-bay to get it from?


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

So, if I understand correctly, the only way to tell which # camera you have is the date and time stamp???

Also, has anyone tried it on your bow arm (forearm) to see if that reduces the shock movement from shooting?


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

My 2011 turkey harvest filmed using the camera:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfuu_2UC-LQ


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

So, I am bidding on one of these on ebay. It is from CHINA though. Hope it is the good kind. Description says #3. Our season doesn't start until Oct 15th so I should get it in plenty of time.


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

pite0007 said:


> My 2011 turkey harvest filmed using the camera:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfuu_2UC-LQ


Nice video! Especially where Uncle Ted kicked in!


----------



## sbarbe02 (Apr 2, 2011)

Got mine working again, this thing is great especially for only $8. Strapped to my helmet on the quad, great video. I have to play around with it to get it setup on the bow, but so far it is great.


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm going to ask again...*Anyone tried it strapped on their forearm of their bow arm yet?*


----------



## epp838 (Sep 25, 2010)

pretty good


----------



## Superbowhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

im gonna give it a try


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone else had problems with the camera automatically "ejecting" from your computer. I plug mine in to see what is on it and about 30-60 seconds later it says it was improperly ejected, but it isn't ejected


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Punch_Free4L said:


> Anybody have trouble with these when they sit around for long periods of time without being used?


Anyone?

Class?

Anyone?

Bueller....Bueller?????


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, read first few pages. Now what's the better one to buy.
I want to order tonight. Want sound...


----------



## boder (Nov 26, 2007)

@punch just fired up a 3 and an 8 that have not been turned on since last bow season. both needed a charge and both worked just fine.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

boder said:


> @punch just fired up a 3 and an 8 that have not been turned on since last bow season. both needed a charge and both worked just fine.


Sweet, thanks.:darkbeer:


----------



## dbn23 (Dec 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever had their camera stop working? I got mine back out and charged up but it won't take video or pictures. It was turning on and off like it was suppose to but now it just stays on and I can't turn it off either.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine arived today. Do I need the micro chip for it to store memory, or is there an internal.

Also, it makes a click when turned on, is this a issue when filming a hunt?


----------



## pauli (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you, I finally got to change my date! I am not very computer savy and I just followed your instructions and it worked, Thanks again so much.


----------



## pauli (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes boxerjake77 you need a micro chip to store the video you record on. As I have learned here it is recommended to use a class 6 speed card or better for best video speed. I just filmed a deer coming in on me opening day in Wisc. last week but the deer busted me. Just a note the second deer that came in, I drilled and killed it but didn't hold down the record button long enough and just took a picture of the tree instead of video taping the kill. Oh well next time. I used a 2 gig micro sd card and filmed about 13 minuted of video and the card was almost full, so I just purchased a 4 gig video card. Good luck with your cam.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

What make of cards are you all using?


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

BowmanPa said:


> What make of cards are you all using?


Just go to Newegg and find the card with the best WRITE speed, I have noticed that some cards don't differ much between classes unless they have a higher write speed. In other words a crappy class 6 could be worse that a good class 4.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

It's funny that I started this thread last year and it's still going strong. Glad it could be of use to everyone. The funny thing is that my camera got soaked in a downpour while hunting and now mine doesn't work. LOL!


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Without going through 29 pages, has anyone else shot a deer and filmed it using this camera?


----------



## rschultheis (Aug 4, 2010)

Shot a doe with my camera on Monday evening, but was low light so can't really see anything. Of course when I shot a buck few weeks back I forgot to turn the damn thing on!


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

rschultheis said:


> Shot a doe with my camera on Monday evening, but was low light so can't really see anything. Of course when I shot a buck few weeks back I forgot to turn the damn thing on!


That should be the next mod, InfraRed LED mounted to bow!


----------



## sdbowhunter1972 (Feb 5, 2010)

*ELK video*

Elk I videod from my treestand with $20 bow camera

[video=facebook;2060659032202]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2060659032202[/video]
[video=facebook;2060689232957]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2060689232957[/video]


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

impressive for 20 bucks.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

How do you change the time? I keep doing trying to change it but it keeps having the time at like 17:33:00 but I have been trying to set it at like 15:55:00 but it will not change it to the 15:55:00. i even reset the camera and nothing.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 21, 2009)

turkey-killer said:


> I'm going to ask again...*Anyone tried it strapped on their forearm of their bow arm yet?*


Nope. Use mine attached to a clothespin that then goes on my hat. Works great and not much vibration on shots. HOWEVER>>>

I am having an issue now with mine cutting off automatically. Sometimes it will record 5 mins and cut off others, it will only record for 2 mins. This is with a "full" charge and nothing on memory card. Anyone have this issue or know where I can find more info?


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine just came in the mail, can't wait till next season!


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

Tried it out today at 20, 40 & 60 yards and it worked alright. The date is incorrect.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuB8xs7eITc


----------



## deernutz (Dec 19, 2008)

So I'm kinda bummed. Got one of these cameras before this past season and never got around to using it. Been sittin in a drawer since then so I tried it out today. Problem is it must have had something laying on it because the back 2 buttons dont push like the front 2. Front 2 kinda click when you push them and back 2 dont. Camera doesnt turn on either. Guess I might have to try getting another one


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

Back two buttons are dumy buttons (just for looks?) not a switch button. Have you tried charging camera?


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

What series is the ones to buy, I bought two last year and had one work for a week the other didnt. I rememebr readign there were different models though. The instructions get any better?


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

Nevermind little searching and it looks like model 9 might be the latest and greatest and new instructions

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Spy-Car...362?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2319b7158a


----------



## Deer_Sniper (Jun 16, 2011)

way cool......


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My brother got me one when this thread 1st started and it is in a drawer and I kinda forgot about it. Wish I had it working this last fall


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Just purchased on for $10 that supports up to 32GB micro sd..


----------



## HardLoadHunter (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright bring it back from the dead!!! How did they turn out?
i see in the years since this was posted they have come out with better cams 1080 etc anybody try them lately?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

HardLoadHunter said:


> Alright bring it back from the dead!!! How did they turn out?
> i see in the years since this was posted they have come out with better cams 1080 etc anybody try them lately?


Mine never worked. Not even once lol. I film using a full set up now and while it IS a lot more effort the video comes out so much better.


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Funny - just found mine in my laptop case the other day. I'll have to see if it still works. This thread was right up there with the current Trace thread as far as AT deals go.


----------

